# Leg nearly severed by a stump grinder



## Tree Machine

I'm able to describe this near-fatal injury in great detail and will do so in hopes that it will prevent a needless accident on your jobsite.


This accident was not something I read about, heard about or even witnessed. This nightmare was my own, and I'm just very glad to be able to describe it to you myself, rather than by my next of kin.


----------



## Tree Machine

*preliminary details*

On June 16 I had a job to take out two good sized cottonwood trees. Normally I have a long list of people who want firewood, but nobody likes cottonwood to burn. The big wood would need to be taken to the Greencycle Station. I co-own a dual axel trailer with good friend and asked if I could use it for two days. He's the guy who owns a stump grinder, and I refer him all my stump business, which he collects and generally does on the weekends. 

It was Tuesday, and since the grinder was on the trailer already, and he would eventually need to go to my site with it to grind the stumps, we agreed to bring the stump grinder there to have it ready at the end of the Wednesday / Thursday job. Since I would also need some labor help on this job, I asked my buddy if I could hire his part-time employee, Larry, the guy who would be running the grinder. He said, "Call and check with Larry; if he wants to work with you, it's OK by me." Larry said "Cool". Everything was fitting perfectly into place for the upcoming job.

The takedowns went really well. Larry's only duty was to make stacks of brush and roll out the cottonwood chunks; I would do all the cutting and all the chipping, we'd load the trailer together.

Toward the end of day 2, amazingly, we were somewhat ahead of schedule (meaning we would easily finish before dark). Larry was grinding the second of the two stumps. We were about 20 minutes from being done and I was thrilled that a two day job wasn't going to spill into a third day. 

At this point, I will offer full details leading up to the accident.


----------



## Tree Machine

I had finished power blowing the yard and Larry was finishing the first half of stump #2. If you were to think of the stump as a clock, he had approached the first half from the 6:00 position. Larry then moved the machine around to the opposite side and approached from the 12:00 position. At this point I had finished the yard and came in toward the stump to power blow the thrown chips from the yard, back into the the grind pile. All I had to do was be very complete in my power blowing. Stump chips are kind of dense and heavy, so it's a patient process to be 100% thorough. The backpack blower is really powerful, and this was the final detail of the day.

Once Larry was half way through the second half of the stump, I came in at the 4:00 position. I adopted an immediate cadence; babystep toward the stump, moving the blower tube slowly back and forth, left to right, right to left. Two steps to the left, four steps backwards, and repeat. 

By the time I got around to 9:00, Larry was finished grinding and he backed the stump grinder away. I continued doing what I was doing, baby-stepping and blowing slowly toward the stump, then two steps left, 4 steps back and repeat.

I was at 11:00 when Larry walked back around to the 6:00 side of the stump, opposite me, holding a rake. I recall seeing him raking the area I had just blown clean. I remember thinking, "Why is he raking the grass I've just so thoroughly power blown?" 

I was now at 12:00, considering stopping and pointing out to him that the raking he was doing was completely pointless. However, we were almost finished and I just needed to go from 12:00 around to 4:00 and we'd be done.

I took my 4 steps back when WHAM!, the back of my right leg was hit by a force so powerful I knew instantly it could only be one thing; the stump grinder.


----------



## Tree Machine

*very ugly at this point*

The stump grinder had been left running, with the grinding wheel still engaged, and Larry had walked away from it to rake grass that didn't need raking. I was wearing hearing protection and running the blower, so I never heard it. I must have been stepping back with my right foot when the full-speed grinder wheel hit me square in the right calf muscle. 

It hit with an amazing and instant force. I instinctively dove forward as the leg of my chainsaw protective pants was sucked off my body. My foot (with the boot still on) was turned outward to the right and the toe pointed back upward toward my hips, parallel with my leg. I was yelling, "CALL 911 !" and through the the intense pain and shock of it all I did not have the presence of mind to take a picture. The foot was almost completely severed, attached by some muscle and a few tendons. ?How I didn't get pulled into the wheel and ground into lawn fertilizer, I still don't know.?


----------



## Stumper

Oh Jim...........


----------



## Tree Machine

It's not over Stumper.

It was just as ugly as it sounds. Bleeding (luckily) was minimal, and the pain was just too much to describe. The impact of the grinder wheel removed a sizable hunk of my calf muscle and broke both the tibia and fibula, driving both those bones right through the front of my shin. The broken bones coming up out of my boot were bright white and sticking out about an inch beyond any surrounding muscle. It was the first time I had ever seen an actual part of my skeleton.

The ambulance arrived quickly. The looks on their faces wasn't very encouraging. They were swift and skilled. One asked, "How is it you have one pant leg on, and the other off?" We looked over at the stump grinder and the entire leg of my chainsaw pants, all the way up to the beltline, had been sucked off my body and was wrapped around the grinder wheel spindle. 

As bad as things looked in that moment, I could already see how incredibly lucky I just was.


----------



## Tree Machine

*The end to this near-tragedy*

In the emergency room they had cleared a path for me and there were doctors already waiting. There was hustle and a lot of medical jargon being voiced about. A Doc at the far end of the exam table asked "Are you allergic to anything?" I blurted out "YES!" and the room stopped.... "I'm allergic to stump grinders." That cut a lot of tension in the room. A shot of fentenyl cut my pain and let me be a normal human, under great medical care and on my way to the operating room.

I spent 12 days in the trauma unit, underwent three surgeries and now I'm home, slowly recovering, and will be unemployed until January. That's the short version of the bad news. The good news is I'm alive. I'm still quite amazed at that. That forward dive, without hesitation, was what saved me.

Would you like to see the pictures? I'm open to hearing your thoughts. Know, please, that this is not an attention-seeking ploy. I'm in no way proud of this and to be quite honest I'm very embarassed over it. I'm just hoping that if a stump grinder on any of your sites is EVER left running and unattended that you have stern words with the operator. 

I thank you all, in advance, for going to work tomorrow with safety at the forefront of your minds.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Jeez mate, I hope your going to be okay! I guess chainsaw pants arent protection against everything. Have you got someone to run your biz while your up to your neck in soap operas?


----------



## stehansen

Thanks for the heads-up, good luck with your recovery. It is a good reminder to all of us that one moment of inattention combined with a mistake on someone's part and things can go to hell in a hurry.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks Timber. I'm not OK. I've had one accident in 12 years, and was quite proud of my safety record overall. Now I feel like an idiot. I got a hospital bill the other day for $45,000 and some change, and that didn't make me feel too good either.

The chainsaw pants that were destroyed were the Kiwi Summerweight ones I got in Invercargill after visiting you the year before last. I really liked those over any others I've had. Because they ripped out at the seams and tore free of my body, I consider that they saved my life. Thank YOU, Timber, for referring me onto those.

As far as my business goes, that is just a major bummer. I've always worked alone, so I have no crew to go out and do the work. This was only the second time this year that I had an employee. My business is sunk, but the work will be there in a few months.


----------



## Tree Machine

Stehansen, you point out the key thing here, that it wasn't just one person's fault. I accept full responsibility for my not seeing what was going on around me. As soon as I got out of the hospital, I wrote a letter to the worker. It went like this:

Larry, I forgive you. Jim

Not that I agree that EVER it is OK to endanger another man's life by leaving a grinding wheel engaged, at full throttle and unattended, the point is when you're the boss, you've gotta be more safety-vigilant than ANYONE, for yourself, and for others.

It was my moment of inattention, ultimately, that led to the accident.


----------



## spacemule

Has Larry contacted you, Jim? That's a serious blunder on his part, and it must eat at him. Did they save your foot? 

I wouldn't mind seeing the pictures, but more out of morbid curiosity than any real need to. I'm amazed you were able to get away from that thing.


----------



## Jim1NZ

What a story, you are lucky mate. Hope you recover well

Wish i could help you out with your business!


----------



## a_lopa

damm i really feel for you.its terrible.

a guy in sydney had his calf muscle torn off in a similar accident,i feel bad for never bringing this accident up before.

i hope you recover quickly

edit your pms are full.


----------



## trimmmed

Wow! That's scary.

I wish you the best in your recovery.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Tree machine, how about getting a guy to help out? Im sure if we shook the arbo tree hard enough we could find you a good climber and you could keep your business ticking over in the meantime. I know you have a lot to think about at the moment but I think it would be possible to get a contract climber in.
I know its probably gone through your head a bit along with everything else!


----------



## Ekka

TM that's sad and an awful accident.  I've only been around a short while and you're a top operator ... I sincerely wish that you recover quickly.

I'm the only one who grinds stumps in our crew, I still reckon it's the most dangerous machine. As the operator of the grinder I've had to shut it down to keep pets, customers and even staff away. You have to be ever vigilant where the cutter wheel is pointing and what's either side plus behind you ... and try to see what the hell your grinding as well.

One day a customer walked within inches of it, I always think if some-one lost their footing and fell on it ... Another long time tree guy showed me to stop the wheel spinning by sticking it into the ground when you've shut the machine down as some of them just keep freewheeling. 

Get better mate. Time to call in your favours off rellies and mates ... this is serious stuff ... ask for a hand if you need it, you were the victim of industrial neglegence ... just ask.


----------



## iain

wow that's a traumatic story to read , i can't begin to imagine your view !!! 
it seems too me, if things go wrong, its just as the job is nearing completion, a slip in attention or energy. in my experience
i sincerley hope you recover to the utmost of your doc's expectations


----------



## TreemanFJR

Oh Jeez :-( I'll pray for a full recovery without any problems TM.

When that wheel is turning I've always felt uneasy operating it. And by reading this post I will never forget the power of that machine. It's dangers will always be on the back of my mind and your experience solidifies what can and will happen in an accident. Thanks for posting this TM, because as hard as it was to read, it was a helpful eye opener for all of us.

BTW, did you get to experience the pleasure of a catheter?!


----------



## Trinity Honoria

TM, i'm not one of the 'tree' crowd, just a simple home owner here to learn about my trees...

i wept reading your posts... i dread every day my young son is working on the farm with his dad-- all that equipment, no problems most the time, but it only takes that one time...

i'll be praying for your recovery, your future...


----------



## Tree Machine

Trinity, thank you so much for your concern. You send healing energy, and I can feel it. It makes a difference. Welcome to the site.

Ughhh.....Thanks FJR for that little reminder.... the catheter. 

For those who haven't personally experienced this little joy, when the medical team wants you flat on your back and not getting out of bed AND they're going to be pumping you full of I.V. fluids AND they're going to be anesthitizing you and don't want you pee-ing yourself on the operating table or in your recovery bed, they offer you this non-negotiable option called a Foley Catheter.

This warm, fuzzy description alone should keep guys from wanting to enjoy a little R and R in the hospital.

A Foley is an insertable pee tube that goes from your bladder to a plastic container. It's wonderfully convenient for the patient....., except for the insertion and extraction of the device.

You're probably imagining a mildly gruesome scene already, aren't you?

As if your condition isn't dire enough, some stranger takes hold of your Willy and forces a sizably diametered tube right up into your Johnson. There is, of course, a sort of initial shock, tainted with fear, melded with genuine personal concern and a sprinkling of "You're not REALLY doing what I think you're doing....?"

But they do. No apparent respect for your masculine side, they're all business. They do the seemingly impossible and reverse direction on a one-way street by slipping a tube into your tube and when your eyes blaze wide open, they just keep pushing.

Wouldn't it be kind if they would do this procedure while you were on the operating table under anesthesia? Nnnnoooo. They do it while you're awake, and you get to watch . Same for the extraction, another spine-tingling, jaw-clenching few moments where they just pull and pull until you witness this thing popping out of your thing.

Thanks FJR, for rekindling this memory I'd so conveniently buried in the hidden dark spots of my memory...., you Freak.


----------



## Thirdpete

Sorry to hear about your accident, really puts into perspective this line of work.


----------



## Tree Machine

*View is everything*



iain said:


> wow that's a traumatic story to read , i can't begin to imagine your view !!!
> it seems too me, if things go wrong, its just as the job is nearing completion, a slip in attention or energy.


 Thanks, Ian. My view improved greatly about the third day, when I fully accepted responsibility that I was as much a part of this scene happening as worker guy. When I chose to fully forgive him I was able to move on and start the healing process.

Your point about the job nearing completion is valid. End of the day, men tired, hungry, just want to go home and decompress your thoughts can fall off of the primary goal of sending men home, maybe tired, but unhurt.

This job was a bit different. Even though Larry showed up an hour late on day one and an hour and a half late on day two, I didn't jump him or even discuss it. When he arrived I simply said, "I'm glad you're here." 

We were finishing, I was joyful. Payday was 20 minutes away and it was a good one, and plenty of daylight left.

My view today is one of greatfulness that I am alive, didn't have to have my leg amputated. I can move my toes. Eventually, this will all just be a blip in time. I choose to count my blessings, understand that what could have been was not, and see these few months of down-time as a gift. I choose to remain joyful every day. 

It is, after all, a choice.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thirdpete said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident, really puts into perspective this line of work.


Thank you, Mr Third. That is exactly what I'm hoping to instill into everyone, especially the young guys and the noobs. We all understand this is a dangerous line of work and I'd like it if everyone could learn something from my mistake, rather than learning by making their own.

p.s. Thank you for this being your very first post. I am honored. Welcome to the site, Friend.


----------



## belgian

TM, sorry to hear about your accident. Bad luck is hanging in the air and has to land on somebody. This time, it was your turn. Hope you recover well though. 

And remember, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things..., and we all hope you will get back to a better life when this accident will become history.
keep up the good spirit ! 

PS. after your description of catherisation, I'll ask for anesthesia when the time comes. :


----------



## CNYCountry

Good luck, I hope your healing is as good as it can be. It's really a sobering story.

I have the utmost respect for the work you folks do, facing that every day is a scary thought to me.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

TM i'm really sorry to hear about your mishap, if it's any consulation a guy in my town did the exact same thing with a 252,with all the time your going to have on your hands untill you recover fully if i were you i'd put it to good use like doing a consultacy course or something similer.

Again i'm very sad to hear about your injury get better soon mate.. :angel:


----------



## Tree Machine

*You're too cool, Ekka*



Ekka said:


> TM that's sad and an awful accident.  I've only been around a short while and you're a top operator ... I sincerely wish that you recover quickly.


It only takes a fraction of a second to go from the top of your game to sitting at the base of the perch.


Ekka said:


> You have to be ever vigilant where the cutter wheel is pointing and what's either side plus behind you ... and try to see what the hell your grinding as well.


My Dad rented a grinder to remove some palm stumps a few months ago. The wheel caught a rock and sent it through the homeowners sliding glass door, about 50 meters away. It cost him $500, on top of the rental fee and time. Dad realized that rock could have just as easily taken out someone's forehead. I forwarded him a stump grinder thread from here that discussed portable barriers to prevent something like that.


Ekka said:


> Get better mate. Time to call in your favours off rellies and mates ... this is serious stuff ... ask for a hand if you need it, you were the victim of industrial neglegence ... just ask.


Thanks Ekka. I was the victim of my own stupidity. Like any good accident, it was entirely preventable. No one gets sued. The only one I hold accountable is me.

As far as calling in favors, apparently I have done a great many favors for a great many people. Letters and gifts are pouring in like little miracles. People writing me, telling me why I'm receiving the gift they're sending. It just makes me cry. I've always tried to work above and beyond the call of duty, provide world-class service to the best of my ability and treat every person with the respect they deserve. The messages I'm getting back seem to indicate that Karma is still alive and well. It's powerful healing medicine.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Dangerous line of work, for sure*



CNYCountry said:


> It's really a sobering story.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for the work you folks do, facing that every day is a scary thought to me.


Thanks CNY. They say if you're in this business long enough, you'll eventually get hurt or sued. My goal was always to be so safe that if Mike Maas were perpetually watching me, he would alway nod in approval.

I guess this shows that even having all the proper PPE and adopting a committed 'safe way of being' that things can still happen.


----------



## Chris J.

Holy you-know-what, TreeMachine!! Glad to hear that the damage wasn't any worse. Not sure what to say (me, speechless?) so...take care of yourself, & best wishes for a speedy recovery.

A couple of years ago a neighbor of mine mentioned sharing the rental on a stump grinder, & something in the back of my mind said that's not a good idea.


----------



## Tree Machine

*New direction....?*



ROLLACOSTA said:


> TM i'm really sorry to hear about your mishap, if it's any consulation a guy in my town did the exact same thing with a 252,with all the time your going to have on your hands untill you recover fully if i were you i'd put it to good use like doing a consultacy course or something similer.
> 
> Again i'm very sad to hear about your injury get better soon mate.. :angel:


Thanks, Rolla. I hope the guy in your town was as fortunate as I.

The doctors said there were three big claw marks down into the muscle, and the nerve bundle that serves the foot managed to have been spared, falling right in between two of the 'claws'. Had I lost nerve function, given the severity of the overall trauma, amputation would have been a certainty.

As far as making use of my down time, and doing a consultancy course or something, could I get back with you guys on that? As far as input in some alternative direction, I know that I have the worlds best source of input and suggestions amongst you guys. As Ekka suggested, "Time to call in your favours off rellies and mates". I will not hesitate to ask for advice or help. Thank you for directing me in this way.

Pardon my ignorance, Ekka, what the heck is a 'relly'?


----------



## YUKON 659

TM, sorry to hear about your awful accident. I guess no matter how careful we are accidents can and will happen. Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks, Yukon. I guess the big point here is we can ALWAYS be more careful.


----------



## Koa Man

One thing I love about my Terra Power grinder on my mini skid, push off the cutter wheel lever and the wheel stops instantly. If you don't and step off the operator's platform the engine dies and the wheel stops instantly. 

I am really sorry to hear of your accident and happy to hear you did not lose your leg. Take care and wish you a speedy recovery. We all need to be careful in this business. So many things can go wrong with tragic results.


----------



## TreemanFJR

Tree Machine said:


> Trinity, thank you so much for your concern. You send healing energy, and I can feel it. It makes a difference. Welcome to the site.
> 
> Ughhh.....Thanks FJR for that little reminder.... the catheter.
> 
> For those who haven't personally experienced this little joy, when the medical team wants you flat on your back and not getting out of bed AND they're going to be pumping you full of I.V. fluids AND they're going to be anesthitizing you and don't want you pee-ing yourself on the operating table or in your recovery bed, they offer you this non-negotiable option called a Foley Catheter.
> 
> This warm, fuzzy description alone should keep guys from wanting to enjoy a little R and R in the hospital.
> 
> A Foley is an insertable pee tube that goes from your bladder to a plastic container. It's wonderfully convenient for the patient....., except for the insertion and extraction of the device.
> 
> You're probably imagining a mildly gruesome scene already, aren't you?
> 
> As if your condition isn't dire enough, some stranger takes hold of your Willy and forces a sizably diametered tube right up into your Johnson. There is, of course, a sort of initial shock, tainted with fear, melded with genuine personal concern and a sprinkling of "You're not REALLY doing what I think you're doing....?"
> 
> But they do. No apparent respect for your masculine side, they're all business. They do the seemingly impossible and reverse direction on a one-way street by slipping a tube into your tube and when your eyes blaze wide open, they just keep pushing.
> 
> Wouldn't it be kind if they would do this procedure while you were on the operating table under anesthesia? Nnnnoooo. They do it while you're awake, and you get to watch . Same for the extraction, another spine-tingling, jaw-clenching few moments where they just pull and pull until you witness this thing popping out of your thing.
> 
> Thanks FJR, for rekindling this memory I'd so conveniently buried in the hidden dark spots of my memory...., you Freak.




Sorry bud, didn't mean to bring back the gruesome memories of the bladder tickler!!  You were awake when they put that in? Yikes, I was out like a light for that part, but I did go through the fun of getting it yanked out.

Are you in a wheelchair? If so, how long? Ligament damage? Future surgeries?? Fill us in!!!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Tree Machine said:


> Thanks, Rolla. I hope the guy in your town was as fortunate as I.
> 
> The doctors said there were three big claw marks down into the muscle, and the nerve bundle that serves the foot managed to have been spared, falling right in between two of the 'claws'. Had I lost nerve function, given the severity of the overall trauma, amputation would have been a certainty.
> 
> As far as making use of my down time, and doing a consultancy course or something, could I get back with you guys on that? As far as input in some alternative direction, I know that I have the worlds best source of input and suggestions amongst you guys. As Ekka suggested, "Time to call in your favours off rellies and mates".



The guy in my town made a good recovery ,his injuries were very similer to your's ....Consultancy course! sure get back to us all when you want to, I and the rest of the gang will be more than happy to help ,hey this is what www.arboristsite.com is all about..


----------



## Jumper

TM, get well soon!! nasty business for sure. 

"I got a hospital bill the other day for $45,000 and some change, and that didn't make me feel too good either." Hopefully you have insurance?? I am always amazed how many in the USA have none at all, and an accident like this can spell financial ruin, as can the cost of premiums before the fact.


----------



## mtaviator

I'm new to this website and trying to learn more about tree care. However, I work as a pilot which in many ways is similar to operating any type of powerful machinery. All it takes is a single moment of losing one's concentration (at the wrong time) to cause disaster. 

TM- thanks for sharing your story, you may have actually saved someone's life (or at the very least a limb) by doing so. You will never know of course, but it will make me think twice about firing up the chainsaw without chaps on or taking other seemingly small risks around the home.


----------



## Tree Machine

I have insurance, Jumper; Liability, disability, health, life, auto and equipment.

This will be my first claim ever. The health and the disability insurances are what are important in this occurance. My major medical has a $5,000 deductible, which is kinda high, but you know what? So what. I can handle it. I'm just greatful that I won't be paying medical debt for the next 20 years. We all complain about insurance premiums, but I've always paid with the hope of never having to use it. This is what insurance is there for and having been responsible in shelling out all those years allows me to take the time to heal, and not be concerned with bankruptcy.

As far as my disability insurance, they pay a fraction of what your income was prior to the accident. Also, they don't pay out a cent until 90 days after the incident, at which time they determine to what degree you are disabled at that point. Then if you do anything to to produce income, it can affect the payment, or disqualify you from receiving it.

I'm not really the kind of guy to receive handouts, so if there's a choice between sitting home and receiving a pittince of my income, or going back out and starting low and slow, I'll be going back to work.

Thanks for asking, Jumper. This should be an opportunity for everybody to consider the insurance coverage they have, insurances for employees, and ask yourself the critical questions: are you covered in the case of a major accident? 

I am, and it is a very, very good feeling right now.


----------



## Squid327WFD3

My Prayers go out to you and your family for a quick recovery 

After reading your story always brings me back to when i first joined my FD 
i had a construction worker get hurt almost like you did with a vermeer rock saw at a construction site 

i know from the EMS workers on the Ambulance that its a hard thing to pull up on. ive done it many times.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks Squid. My family appreciates your concern. As far as the household, it's just me and my beautiful and wonderfully supportive wife, Elizabeth. She's able to stretch a dollar half way around the block, and that's coming in quite handy these days.

She wasn't so supportive when I told her yesterday that I needed to order some replacement blades for the Silky saws. I thought she was gonna have a Cow. That's what love is all about though, isn't it? Sorta? OK mebbe that's not what love is all about.

When I got home from the hospital my beautiful and wonderfully supportive wife was on the phone ready to cancel all the insurances surrounding my tree business. I 'm trying to get creative in how to keep the business somehow moving forward and producing income somehow, and she wants to shut it down completely, disable and cripple it to the point of no chance to do anything with it.

I thought this was a really bad idea, and she conceded. My rig has been sitting for 32 days, but as Timber and JimNZ and others have put forward, there are other ways to approach this.

Arboristsite houses an vast, diverse, talented and creative bunch of men and women. If there's a way to get a Tree Brother back in the game in a non-traditional way, I can't think of a better bunch to network with. 

You guys (and gals) give me an incredible sense of optimism and confidence that something really special can come of this. I am willing to do whatever it takes and I really have an abundant stretch of time to create results. There are unlimited ways to go about making a living, and it starts with the mental shift in accepting that things have changed, and it's time to stretch a bit. I would love to do something that is a win-win for everybody.

I'm fully engaged to embrace what change is in front of me. I'm as ready as I'll ever be.


----------



## 046

I read this in horror, thanks for sharing so others may avoid this fate. hope you get well soon!!!


----------



## Dadatwins

My best wishes for a speedy and healthy recovery. I almost lost my right hand last year due to injury and infection and can relate to the feeling of 'What the he!! am I going to do now'? Some time in the hospital is NOT R&R, it s*cks. Nurses give you pain killers and tell you to rest and then come in 20 minutes later to wake you up and draw blood for more tests. My wife did a similiar get out the yard sale sign and sell it all deal. Have to sit her down and explain that this is what you do, and what you will do again.
Maybe not exactly the same way, but it will get done.
Prepare yourselves for lots of physical therapy coming ahead with good days and bad. 
Find a good physical therapist that has some experience with your injury. My injury was over a year ago and now I look at this scar and laugh a little, I
have lost some feeling and movement, but I will live with it.
When you are feeling your worst, think of how much worse it could have been and be thankful. When I had a bad session and felt no progress, my therapist would remind me about the folks that did not wake up that day and how they probably wished they could suffer through some therapy. :angel: 
Good Luck.


----------



## Tree Machine

*What holds for the future of the leg?*

Wow, thanks Dadda. Funny you mention the R and R in the hospital is NOT R&R. I adored my nurses, but I would get woken up out of a sound sleep at 6:00 am to take a valium. I would roll my eyes, drop it in my urinal and go back to sleep. Looking at my medical bill, I think I was paying like $24 a pop for those.

Physical therapy. Doc was asking my physical activity history: 14 years as a wrestler, 6 years adventure racing and the last 12 as a technical tree climber. He labelled me a chronic, habitual athlete and doubted I'd need PT. He said, "Your foot goes left, right, up, down. You can handle that."

Treeman FJR asked, "Are you in a wheelchair? If so, how long? Ligament damage? Future surgeries?? Fill us in!!!"

Wheelchair? I have one here, but I don't go anywhere really. Up and down the stairs I found the thing to be a real beast . I prefer crutches. Right now is 32 days since the incident and there is still no putting pressure on it. I'm still in the acute phase of the pain, and I've heard too many horror stories of people on the recovery track who get too ambitious and end up screwing themselves up REAL bad. I don't want to be one of those.

Ligament damage, tendons? I fried the terminal ends of my achilles, where it goes up into the calf muscle, but that was only because I took out the calf muscle. The achilles is otherwise stiff from a month of zero activity, but I think it's all right. Tendons attach muscle to bone, and you find em near the joints. By a miracle, I stayed away from the knee joint and the ankle. The impact was right in the middle of the calf, so I was spared damage to ligaments and tendons (I think). It was all meat and bone as far as I know right now.

Future surguries? They drilled a hole through the top of my knee joint and inserted a stainless steel rod through the tibia all the way to my ankle. Then they bored a couple pilot holes through the top of the tibia and two through the bottom of the tibia. Through those they spun in what looks like #10 deck screws. I think it's time to share some pictures with you.


----------



## Lumberjack

Sorry to hear that TM.

My dad is also messed up from the RG85 grinder, his happened on June 10th.

Speedy recovery bro!


----------



## Tree Machine

I'm sorry. You mentioned that earlier. Is he OK? What's the status? Mebbe I should give him a call and then I can report back to everyone. 

As I've learned firsthand (as well as your Dad), stump grinder accidents aren't too forgiving. I think I can speak for the rest of us that we'd like to know more details. It wouldn't be like a de-rail, and he deserves as much healing energy as what you're all giving me. Can we call him LumberDad?


----------



## okietreedude1

TM,

HOLY COW! I read in disbelief at the front. 

If there is anything I can do for you, PLEASE let me know. If I was anywhere near Indiana Id come help you for some time.

Best wishes for a speady recovery. Tell Miss Elizabeth 'everything will be alright' and give her a big squeeze.


----------



## sharpstikman

I hope your recovery goes well.thank you for sharing this with us


----------



## Tree Machine

Okie, thanks Man. I just hope something like this doesn't happen to anyone else ever, ever. I'm really concerned about LumberDad at the moment.

I did go and give Elizabeth a big hug. I told her it was from Okie Tree Dude. She said, "Who the heck is Okie Tree Dude" I told her I' ve ordered ropes and gear from you and she immediately thought the hug was a ploy to talk her into letting me buy more Silky blades. Silly Girl.

Hey SharpStik, thanks for your concern, and WELCOME TO THE SITE!


----------



## Lumberjack

TM, from the MASTER BLASTER at http://***************/treehouse/viewtopic.php?p=34905

"I wish the brother ALL the luck and healing mojo."

LumberDad sounds fitting  Good call

His status: Broke the tibia and fibia in his left leg, had the rod inserted with no screws. Damaged the ACL and Lateral collateral in his right knee. He had soft tissue damage to his left leg and his right ankle has tendonitus in it right now. However he is out of the brace (for the most part) on his right leg, but still no weight bearing on his left leg. We finally got the swelling down in his right foot 2 days ago after being swollen since 6-10-05.

The PT man said he should be back at work in October if everything goes well from now till then.

Heat/Ice reps seem to help with circulation, you may want to give it a try.


Pain meds suck!

Edit to add: He may be able to get on his walker end of next week perhaps. He was suppose to be on it earlier but the right ankle has complicated matters. For him it will be a wheelchair/walker/crutches/cane/walking progression. He is still at wheelchair but he can get into and out of it now without help most of the time.

I appreciate your concern, your a mite younger than him as well I would immagine, he is 58. I am running the biz so its not suffering much if any, I hate to hear that about yours. I wish there was something I could do to help, if you think of something let me know!


----------



## okietreedude1

Tree Machine said:


> she immediately thought the hug was a ploy to talk her into letting me buy more Silky blades. Silly Girl.




This was not a ploy to get her approval on purchases. Its what my wife want sometimes when things get rough and there's a lot of stress in her life. :angel:


----------



## Jumper

Tree Machine said:


> I have insurance, Jumper; Liability, disability, health, life, auto and equipment
> 
> , and it is a very, very good feeling right now.



Great news......sure takes takes at the least the financial worry off getting better. All the best as you recover from this nasty accident.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

TM, just catching up on this thread now. Prayers and best wishes to you. makes me scared in the gut to go out to work. Late start today, might drag my feet alittle more.
Take care


----------



## Tree Machine

*Did Larry contact me?*

Thanks, Mike. Thanks Jumper. Who else haven't I acknowledged?


spacemule said:


> Has Larry contacted you, Jim? That's a serious blunder on his part, and it must eat at him. Did they save your foot?
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing the pictures, but more out of morbid curiosity than any real need to. I'm amazed you were able to get away from that thing.


Ah yes, thank you Mule. You ask a most interesting question, "Has Larry been in contact." One would assume yes, but this is not the case.

I have to be careful here. Anyone who's known me for any time knows that the Tree Machine doesn't speak badly of other people, even if they deserve it. I have the capacity to name-call, denegrate and be judgemental just like anyone, but I consciously choose not to (there's enough of that going on in the world without my help).

In the first couple days of the accident, a level of anger DID come up. My first few years as an arborist, I hired help, some guys were awesome, some guys not so much. I found the clearcut difference between the good helpers, and the not so good helpers: The good helpers were intrinsically CAREFUL. They were aware. Minds alert to things going on around them. 

Every reader knows what I'm talking about. Some guys are there sorta going through the motions. They're not really thinking about what they're doing, they're just producing motion. Slow motion. Mistakes are frequent. Productive time suffers. They make a lot of excuses and blame gets placed on inanimate objects. I could list more characeristics, but the point I came to realize is, I, as a boss, can NOT teach a man how to be careful. I can teach skills and technique, but if you're careless by nature, there's no hope for you, not on a tree site.

The first thing Larry and I did at the beginning of the job was the Safety Meeting, I introduced him to the PPE that would be required and the highlights, "stay out of the kill zone, be looking up when I'm running a saw...", "I know, I know. I've worked for other tree companies." This, I didn't know about Larry, so I shortened the session and we got on with it.

I'm not even going to go into the incidences throughout the two days that demonstrated carelessness, but I was completely aware of it. That's why my early bouts of anger in the hospital. The anger wasn't toward him, it was focussed at myself. I should have been on the double lookout because I was fully aware that I had a careless person onsite. I let my guard down for just a moment, and it took me out.

So back to Spacemule's question,"Has Larry contacted you, Jim?" No. Not once. Not even after I sent him the letter forgiving him. Spacemule says, "That's a serious blunder on his part, and it must eat at him." Mule, I'm not so sure he feels the least bit responsible. People who blame always find reasons why its not their fault.

I do know he was shaken up a bit. His stump grinder boss told me he went out and got a bottle of whiskey that night.


----------



## CNYCountry

Tree Machine said:


> Pardon my ignorance, Ekka, what the heck is a 'relly'?



I would assume that "friends and relatives" is how we would say "rellys and mates" on this side of the pond...


----------



## rb_in_va

Jim,
I can't believe it. I hardly know what to say. Prayers are on the way brother.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks RB. I know I'd committed to helping your service group in Indy this August with the homeless shelters, but I just don't know what my abilities will be come that time. Don't fully count me out, but the doctors say I won't be walking until October. I just don't know right now.

TreeCo, stump grinding was not covered in the meeting. Personally, I have never used a stump grinder. Larry has, hundreds of times. He was as aware of my working my way around the stump as I was of him grinding it.

True, I can see now, I shouldn't have been anywhere near the area, period. I accept my role in this completely, and expect to lose some respect from a few members here. I own that. My intent is this, and this alone,


TreeCo said:


> You can bet I will more careful when grinding stumps from now on.


To instill that into EVERYONE. I've learned my lesson the hard way. I'd love it if everyone can learn just from seeing someone else having gone through it.

After I hit the ground and got my helmet/ear/face protection off and the blower off me and shut down, Larry ran around and shut the machine down. The engine was running. Whether the cutter wheel was engaged, or simply free-wheeling, I honestly don't know for sure. Don't know if would have made a difference. He left it running just a few steps from the stump, knowing I was coming around and carelessly walked away from it. That I do know. The result is, as I've said before, an accident happened that was easily preventable by either side.


----------



## Tree Machine

*The Pictures*



Spacemule said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the pictures, but more out of morbid curiosity than any real need to. I'm amazed you were able to get away from that thing.



OK, for those with the morbid curiosity, I suppose it's time to get on with it.


Again, I apologize for mot having gotten a picture of the actual incident with shredded meat and broken bones over a lawn background. I also wish I had the image of the chainsaw pant leg wrapped around the grinder spindle.


This is recovery (starting you out slow, the gory ones are coming up in a moment). A thin sponge-like material is applied over the wound, wrapped in saran-like plastic and a tube inserted that draws a continuous, gentle suction. After trauma, a wound oozes all kinds of fluids and is prone to infection. This unique system frees up nurses by putting the wound on auto-pilot.


----------



## rb_in_va

Tree Machine said:


> Thanks RB. I know I'd committed to helping your service group in Indy this August with the homeless shelters, but I just don't know what my abilities will be come that time. Don't fully count me out, but the doctors say I won't be walking until October. I just don't know right now.



Don't worry about that. Circumstances have obviously changed. I would like to meet you still. Are you planning to go to the race on Aug 7?


----------



## Tree Machine

I plan to be laying on my back porch with my leg up on August 7. I was at the Brickyard 400 last year, but not this year. 

Here's a couple shots from the surgury room. I asked the Doc if I could remain conscious during the surgury. He told me I really didn't want to to that, but that he's fire off a couple shots for me.


----------



## rb_in_va

Tree Machine said:


> I plan to be laying on my back porch with my leg up on August 7.



Probably a good idea. Have you been in contact with Glen lately?


----------



## Tree Machine

Glen, nope, not recently. I hired him for a few days a couple months ago. He and Larry have been the only employees I've had this year. Glen is a careful person. We had some real fun together.



Here's a few shots from where thy took the skin graft. Since the grinder had carved out a large portion of muscle and skin from my calf, they needed to harvest skin from my right thigh to replace it. Pic 1 is a couple days after that fact. Pics two and three need a bit more explanation.

Pain meds notoriously back up your intestinal tract. they make you constipated. After three or four days, though, natures inner forces must be answered.

On a skin harvest, they slice off 3 or 4 of the 7 layers of skin, right into the cappilary bed. During a backed-up session where you're trying to push things and get them back to normal, there can be some serious pressure exerted. I think you know what I mean. pics two and three are when a cappillary bed literally explodes.


----------



## rb_in_va

I thought maybe he would be willing to help you out if he's in the area.


----------



## gumneck

TM

Best wishes and thoughts are sent to you from here. You 'll need it through the slow healing process when you can't be out there working/playing.
I have the luxury of working in trees when I choose and not on a full time hectic schedule like most of the members here and I'm sure advise or armchair quarterbacking is not something you want to hear but in reading your story and how descriptive you were up until the actual accident I was so involved in it right there in the moment I kept telling myself, "TM, man your too close to the grinder slow up and let him finish". 

LIke I said, I know you wouldn't want to hear that kind of crap, but felt like if there was a lesson in your tragedy for anyone, the best one to me would be to maintain distance from the beast of burden. I dont operate a stump grinder so what I have to say prolly means jack, if that. But I do work around heavy tractors with ugly spinning things and pounding hydraulic drivers and large drill bits etc, and the key to working safely with it is having only one person working at the machine. 

Figure this, I've neglected buying a helmet(for treework) b/c I have felt that since I do it alone that no one should be dropping crap on my head. Now, after reading your story, that new helmet is gonna happen for me. How I'm making that connection I'm not sure but the next tree I climb will be with a new helmet. 

Just thought I'd let you know what was going on in my head b/c your story had me on edge. Truly best wishes sent to you. If you like muscadine wine my friend, let me know(PM) and I'll see if I can legally send you some Carlos 2004 home brew. Its got healing properties!!!


----------



## Toddppm

Man oh man! 
I couldn't read the whole thing at once, too rough, started yesterday and just finished today.
Your great attitude and karma is going to bring you out of this fine.

Glad you shared, another reminder that I have to talk to the guys about how dangerous the grinder really is. 

Your leg actually looks pretty good, I'm sure it don't feel too good! but looks like you'll have a very good recovery. Glad to see.

Oh and money means nothing whether you have it or not, it's the people around you that count. glad to hear you have ins. though! 

Take care and get well fast


----------



## Tree Machine

Wow Gumneck, thank you for your 'armchair' perspective. It is advice well-taken and appreciated. TreeCo pointed the same thing out - I simply shouldn't have been in the area, period. I knew that when I was power blowing the yard. I waited until he was half way through the second half of the stump, the point where the stump is diminishing quickly. I was timing my entry, knowing he'd be out of there in just a couple minutes.

The timing and all worked out, but the point remains: I shouldn't have been there in the first place. I have seen stumps being ground many, many times, and I have seen guys stand or milling around nearby. They are in the danger zone. A rock can be thrown, a tooth spit out, an underground cable yanked or any number of things. Gumnecks point should ring clear to everyone; "maintain distance from the beast of burden." The only person that should be nearby is the operator.

An injury doesn't just affect the injured person. It will affect fellow employees, family members, friends, clients, neighbors, etc. In my case, I'm bringing it to the world stage, with the intent of it affecting YOU and the way you approach your safety behaviors. Think of the close calls you've had where you got out of it, but could have been here telling your story. Think tomorrow what you're doing, what your fellow employees are doing. Just heighten your awareness, especially, as others have made mention, toward the end of the day. Men's minds drift to where they'd rather be, what they're going to be doing later, etc. This is an employer's biggest fear; someone getting injured on site.


----------



## Tree Machine

*The grody stuff is yet to come*



Toddppm said:


> Glad you shared, another reminder that I have to talk to the guys about how dangerous the grinder really is.


That's the message Todd. Thank you.


Toddppm said:


> Your leg actually looks pretty good


Ummm, I haven't shown pictures of the injury yet, just of the thigh from where they TOOK the skingraft. When I show you where they applied the graft you may wanna hold onto your cookies.


Let me start on the front side, the shin. When the grinder hit the calf from the back, it snapped the tibia and did a multiple fracture on the smaller fibula. (think in slow motion at this point) The wheel took hold of the chainsaw pants (and lower leg and foot) and the bone breaks pointing upward were were pivoted violently, sending them through the skin in the front of my calf. In the midst of this I had begun my desperate dive forward. As I went forward, the leg of the chainsaw pants was sucked off my leg, fortunately leaving the lower leg and foot attached to me, but tearing some gnarley rip-tears in my shin.

There were a couple thumb-size pieces of skin that ended up missing in action. Those spots are outlined by the staples holding the donor skin in place. The last of the three was just after the staples had been taken out. Remember, this is not the part of the leg hit by the grinder wheel. That was on the opposite side of these pics.


----------



## Tree Machine

You can see the rod down the tibia, and you can see the messed-up fibula. The medical Docs chose not to set the fibula, to leave it as you see it. They said it would heal back fine the way it is and that you don't use the fibula much anyway. Ohhhhh Kayyyyy.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

My wife just took a look at your pictures in hospital ,she sends her sympathys


----------



## Proj Eng

It's amazing the graphic nature of this! I pray for your full recovery and hope that your postings also help deter others' injuries through the reminder of the gruesome photos.

Now onto another aspect, how come these stump grinders don't have dead man's controls? (like a lawn tractor similar to what Koa mentioned many posts ago). Or operator presence switches on the joysticks?
I don't know first hand, but I am assuming they don't have any sort of auto feed like a chipper, right?


----------



## Tree Machine

Thank you, Rolla. Will you give your wife a double-length hug for me?

Hey Proj Eng, that question has surfaced. My Dad was wondering why they couldn't install a shield, much like that of a chop saw where when the wheel comes up, the guard goes down.

Koa's is the only one I've heard of that has 'auto-brake'. That's a sensible feature, otherwise your choices are to (as per TreeCo) dig the spinning wheel into the dirt, or to wait till the freewheeling comes to a stop.

One of my clients gave me the number of a product liability attorney to discuss such matters. I can't bring myself to call. Sometimes you've just got to step up and be a man, and accept full responsibility for your mistakes.

If I had gotten killed, it would be another matter. Someone would be fully at fault and would be going to prison for negligent homocide. We are all so very thankful that this is not the case.


----------



## Tree Machine

*The business side*

Okay, these next three images aren't pretty. The first one's a little out of focus. The second tells the story.

These are of the back side of my right lower leg, the calf, or gastrocnemius. The doctors tried to salvage as much of the muscle as they could, but things were 'Pretty torn up' as they said.

What you are seeing is an actual skin graft. #1 and 2 are a couple days after the procedure where the staples are still in to hold the donor skin in place. the third is right after the staples were pulled.


----------



## Tree Machine

*instant replay*

Did anyone miss that second shot? This is the price you pay for a single moment of inattention.


----------



## Tree Machine

Take a look, a good, close look. Then think about your safety program. Think about your gear and equipment in ill-repair that could cause an injury. Think about the man who was at the top of his game now flat on his back. Think about that this injury is considered 'getting off easy'.

Have those talks with your guys. Have them all looking out for unsafe behaviors in one another. If someone is endangering himself or others, talk to him and be passionate about it. Don't just shrug it off. It's not OK.


----------



## Thirdpete

That's crazy....

I'm not in Tree Service currently, though i plan on making the move in the next few years from landscaping.

Just wondering, does anybody use cones to mark off stump grinding areas? I've never seen that happen. 

Also,I think it's great that you are using your misfortune to help others. I think it would be good if those of you who operate or own stump grinders showed your employees pictures of this, to stand as a warning. 

Again, good luck and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## okietreedude1

TM,

I told the boss this morning your story. He was in shock from the sound of it.

I told him it gives me a whole new perspective on using a stump grinder. Pull off, shut off and run the wheel in the ground.

Since Im fixing to be out on my own, Im going to take someone's advise from above (sorry dont remember who) and find some way to cordon off the area. Ive done it before on removals when unapproved people wouldnt stay out of the area, it may be time to make it happen more often.

The pics are pretty nasty looking, but it helps by adding the shock value.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Preach it !*

Thanks Okie, That's the spirit. Can we use this as our new mantra? 
*Pull off, shut off and run the wheel in the ground.*

Can we get some of our music guys and put that to a driving, syncopated Reggae grind?

*Pull off, shut off and run the wheel in the ground.*

*Pull off, 
shut off 
and run the wheel in the ground!*


----------



## Lumberjack

TM. Good grief!

The Rayco machines have auto braking as well in their hydraulic models such as our RG50/RG85. I never considered other makes and models wouldnt have that feature.

Speedy recovery bro! You have lots more soft tissue damage than pops.
Carl


----------



## stumpmuncher

TM, I just started stump grinding, and after your post I will never look at my machine the same way again! I am realy impressed with your desire to let others see the consequences of the accident. I almost lost my right leg to a 57 chevy in 1962, when as a five year old I ran in front of the car as it was coming to a stop at a cross walk. In a similar way as you are trying to educate others, I would try to educate kids I would see running accross streets after I was better. Used to show them my leg after I pulled up my pants leg and they would usually get a look of horror on their faces. I used to think if only they would think twice the next time they wouldn't end up wrapped around a tire and crammed up in a wheel well like me. Cant do that any more now, Some parent might think I was some kind of molester or something. All in all I have to say your attitude is highly possitive and that is everything. You rate the " Good Guy " status in my way of thinking. Heal well, wish I could lend a hand here from Arizona. Stumpmuncher


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey Muncher, Welcome to the site! The thought of a five year-old kid getting sucked up into the wheel well of a Chevy makes me.... let's just say can't imagine a scene more horrible. Eeek! ya got my hair standing on end. I'm looking down at my leg and things just don't seem quite so bad.

A five-year-old has an amazing capacity to heal, physically, but I can't imagine the emotional scarring to you, your family and the driver of the car. That's one that'll burn itself into the psyche of all people involved _forever[/b].

Mannnn, I'm trying to post a couple more pictures but you've got my hair standing on end.

I need to take a minute and let that one digest._


----------



## Treeman14

Lumberjack said:


> Rayco machines have auto braking as well in their hydraulic models such as our RG50/RG85. I never considered other makes and models wouldnt have that feature.




That would not have made a difference in TM's case. The machine was left running at full throttle, right. TM, our prayers are with you.


----------



## Jumper

okietreedude1 said:


> TM,
> 
> \
> 
> Since Im fixing to be out on my own, Im going to take someone's advise from above (sorry dont remember who) and find some way to cordon off the area. Ive done it before on removals when unapproved people wouldnt stay out of the area, it may be time to make it happen more often.



Anytime I was grinding with Company 1 and 2, it always was a two man team, one guy to run the machine, and another to primarily keep others the blazes away. Then we removed chips after the machine was shut down. Townhouses were the worst, you ended up with a crowd of curious kids. As for deadman's throttle, cheapo lawnmovers from WalMart have them, why not chippers????


----------



## Jumper

Tree Machine said:


> You can see the rod down the tibia, and you can see the messed-up fibula. The medical Docs chose not to set the fibula, to leave it as you see it. They said it would heal back fine the way it is and that you don't use the fibula much anyway. Ohhhhh Kayyyyy.....



TM our thoughts and prayers are with you. Happy thing about orthopaedic surgury is that it is very advanced these days-I have a plate and six bolts in my arm, and was playing hockey one month after I was cut. Pisses off airport security though!! Yes it bothers me some days, but my arm works. Nasty nasty vile pictures but educational for those that use these machines daily.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I'm glad you are in good spirits Jim, at least you can spend more time with your wife in the next few months.

Guess you wont make my wedding in September huh  

Sean G. told me about about it on Wednesday and youve been in my thoughts since. Hope you have a lot more luck, though less painfull.


----------



## ozy365

Tree Machine

My thoughts and prayers. I leave a better educated dude. Thank you.

Todd


----------



## stehansen

I think you saved a few legs on the rest of us by posting those pictures. Your story was very compellng, but a picture is truly worth a thousand words.


----------



## Tree Machine

You guys, I so very much apreciate your feedback of your heightened awareness. The fact that TreeCo's Dad got bitten let's us know that this isn't just a single, freak ocurrance. 


Here are two more pics. These are from the side. They give a view if how deep the injury is, which the head-on shots don't really do.


----------



## Tree Machine

ozy365 said:


> Tree Machine
> 
> My thoughts and prayers. I leave a better educated dude. Thank you.
> 
> Todd


Our industry leaders do their very best to educate us by creating written standards regarding safety. These are called the ANSI standards, and the ANSI Z133 is written SPECIFICALLY for the field of arboriculture. There are many individual sections, each addressing specific gear, equiment, etc.

The most recent updates just came out July 11. This is actually a publically released draft. Tom Dunlap passed that on to us the other day.

Here's a cut and paste from the Stump Grinder section.


----------



## Tree Machine

*The actual stump grinder*

Someone PM'd me and was asking what stump grinder it was. Here's a picture of the actual unit.


----------



## RedlineIt

Oh My Gawd!

I read your opening "chapters" of this incident like a horror novel. You have a knack with story-telling, my brother.

My wishes for a quick and thorough recovery. And ???? lucky that really effective medical care was close enough to make a difference.

A couple of years ago I worked for the parks department of a large municipality in southern Ontario. Part of my job was developing the equipment training for seasonal staff, and then training the trainers on how to train the newcomers.

I got some flak from managers that my training was overboard, took to long.

But I was working from a database of previous acidents and incidents and I made a case for working in all knowledge from prior incidents, after all, if we ignore what we know, and don't pass it on, how diligent can we claim to be?

From my files:

Hazards:

Additionally instruct the user that the backpack blower, due to the proximity of the power unit and fan to the users head, robs him/her of normal hearing awareness. Stress looking around 360*. Repeat use of phrase: Head on a swivel.

Point out to user that normal operation of the backpack blower requires the operator to back-up, or walk backwards a few steps. Stress the need to look around 360*. Repeat use of phrase: Head on a swivel.

----------------------------------------------


I've somehow arrived where I am in my arboricultural endeavours without ever having received any training on, or use of a stump grinder. All I know is they are machines of destruction, and knowing nothing else, I don't approach them.

But basic training on any equipment: Don't leave it running by itself! Under any circumstance!


So sorry about your accident, and again, quick and thorough recovery.


RedlineIt


----------



## treeguy347

Wow!!! This whole thread has really been a tragic lesson against complacency. The whole time I was reading it, i kept imagining a much larger unit. Then I see it is the same one that I routinely used before subcontracting all of my stump work. Best wishes TM.


----------



## okietreedude1

treeguy347 said:


> i kept imagining a much larger unit. .




I will have to admit I am the same. I was picturing something WAY bigger.

Its small size probably also contributed to your minor damage. However minor it isnt.


----------



## Ekka

*Some entertaining videos for you*

Hey TM

Sorry about the delay, rellies is short for relatives.

I sort of kept of this thread for a few days as I had to "settle in" to the news. I have seen some horrific accidents in my time, by trade as a young fella I was a fitter and turner in an automotive factory. Safety was hounded into to us. 

I then sold insurance for 5 years and gave payouts to guys like you which happened to be rewarding in it's own way. I've seen feet run over by fork trucks with heavy loads crushing steel capped boots. People failing to wear hair nets getting caught in pedestal drills, people wearing gloves getting hands caught and nearly taken off in large pedestal grinders, people putting hands where they shouldn't getting flattened by large metal presses ... I have been lucky, had some close calls, but this industry we are in is extremely hazardous.

Unfortunately it is hard to get it through peoples heads. The industry tends to attract drop outs and no hopers and a lot of times as bosses we settle for second best knowing how difficult it is to get some-one better. Some of them you can tell them to you are blue in the face and they just don't get it... but they know all and have years of experience  

Just yesterday I told my guy that if he does his stupid chit once more he's sacked ... I'm the friggin boss and I wear PPE but they're beyond that, they're supermen!

So I know where yor coming from ... ultimately it's the bosses fault. I hope that the other tree guys out there realy crack down on their workers, the irony here for me is if the worker hurts themselves it's my fault, OHS can fine me but the worker gets wc, if the worker hurts me he gets nothing ... no fine etc and I get nothing, no wc for the boss ... a real intelligent system.

Be vigilant guys, TM, thanks for sharing the disaster and the psych behind it.

Meanwhile I've been running some fun videos (on that other channel  ), due to limited hosting space some come and go, but they'll make you feel good and like you're right there ... here's a link for a compilation and you can choose whatever one you want to watch.

Satdy and ekkasworld are fun viewing, you'll have a laugh. Save the link and save the downloads as you just never know when they'll get axed. Keep an eye out for new ones, put it on your favourites list!

http://web.aanet.com.au/ekka/Video/

Best thoughts and good vibes to you mate.  Stay cool.


----------



## Jumper

Tree Machine said:


> Someone PM'd me and was asking what stump grinder it was. Here's a picture of the actual unit.



The very unit I have used in the past......I always thought there was the possiblity of injury with this unit, but your sad experience illustrated just how major the consequences can be.


----------



## ray benson

Hi Jim, 
Sorry to hear about the accident. I grimaced reading the details and seeing the damage. You are fortunate to even be here. Hopefully you will have a full recovery. We are praying for you. The pic of the grinder you posted - is that a guard that is bungy strapped up out of the way?


----------



## Tree Machine

You guys, I so much appreciate your support. Can I share what a skin graft donor site looks like? This is my right leg.


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's a little frontside video. Hope this doesn't gross anyone out.


----------



## Tree Machine

And here's the backside. Hold your cookies.


----------



## spacemule

Tree Machine said:


> Thanks, Mike. Thanks Jumper. Who else haven't I acknowledged? Ah yes, thank you Mule. You ask a most interesting question, "Has Larry been in contact." One would assume yes, but this is not the case.
> 
> I have to be careful here. Anyone who's known me for any time knows that the Tree Machine doesn't speak badly of other people, even if they deserve it. I have the capacity to name-call, denegrate and be judgemental just like anyone, but I consciously choose not to (there's enough of that going on in the world without my help).
> 
> In the first couple days of the accident, a level of anger DID come up. My first few years as an arborist, I hired help, some guys were awesome, some guys not so much. I found the clearcut difference between the good helpers, and the not so good helpers: The good helpers were intrinsically CAREFUL. They were aware. Minds alert to things going on around them.
> 
> Every reader knows what I'm talking about. Some guys are there sorta going through the motions. They're not really thinking about what they're doing, they're just producing motion. Slow motion. Mistakes are frequent. Productive time suffers. They make a lot of excuses and blame gets placed on inanimate objects. I could list more characeristics, but the point I came to realize is, I, as a boss, can NOT teach a man how to be careful. I can teach skills and technique, but if you're careless by nature, there's no hope for you, not on a tree site.
> 
> The first thing Larry and I did at the beginning of the job was the Safety Meeting, I introduced him to the PPE that would be required and the highlights, "stay out of the kill zone, be looking up when I'm running a saw...", "I know, I know. I've worked for other tree companies." This, I didn't know about Larry, so I shortened the session and we got on with it.
> 
> I'm not even going to go into the incidences throughout the two days that demonstrated carelessness, but I was completely aware of it. That's why my early bouts of anger in the hospital. The anger wasn't toward him, it was focussed at myself. I should have been on the double lookout because I was fully aware that I had a careless person onsite. I let my guard down for just a moment, and it took me out.
> 
> So back to Spacemule's question,"Has Larry contacted you, Jim?" No. Not once. Not even after I sent him the letter forgiving him. Spacemule says, "That's a serious blunder on his part, and it must eat at him." Mule, I'm not so sure he feels the least bit responsible. People who blame always find reasons why its not their fault.
> 
> I do know he was shaken up a bit. His stump grinder boss told me he went out and got a bottle of whiskey that night.


Interesting pictures. Seeing them, you could have easily bled to death also. I'd say you're pretty lucky. 

I know what you mean about careless people. In my teens, I worked a few months on 3rd shift at a Tyson's chicken plant pumping ground parts into freezers. There was one guy there that made me jump up onto the freezer twice by almost smashing me with the electric pallet jack. Had I not been looking, I'd have been squished.

I've also worked in construction, and things some normally intelligent people will do with nail guns and backhoes are scary. Children seem to have no concept of danger, and I think some adults never develop this concept. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## NeTree

Wow... I'm actually just reading this thread, and all I can say is HOLY SH!T!

Machine, brother... best wishes in yer recovery, from all of us here.

Your attitude thru all of this has been admirable.

I'm with you on the 
Pull off, shut off and run the wheel in the ground.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thank you guys. No matter what the situation, I'm likely to keep optimism engaged, and work through it with a positve outlook; at least if there's a choice. And ya know what? There's _always_ a choice.

While in the surgury room, they had just injected this fiery hot stuff into my vein."Yow! What was that?"

"Anesthetic. You'll be going to sleep in a minute."

"What if I choote NOT to go to sleep?"

"You don't have any choice."

"Oh yea?" and I start singing, "I'm not goin to sleep, La la la, not goin to sleep, la la...."


OK, some things in life you have no choice over. ATTITUDE, however, is completely in your individual power. It's not caused by some outside force. Events and actions don't 'make you' fell a certain way, though we use this excuse very casually. It just gives us something or someone to blame. Look around you. Watch 

:angry2: Man, my situation sucks! 

:angel: Man, I just cant believe the blessings, and miracles every day.


----------



## Jumper

Gotta love that sodium pentathol!!


----------



## Thirdpete

I had a nother question....that metal piece hanging over the wheel that is held back with a bungie, would that have helped anything?


----------



## Davidsinatree

Tree Machine
This brings back vivid memories of my accident in 86. Almost lost arm to a bad chainsaw cut.

I sit here stunned and speechless reading & looking at pics. 
I would not let your pride get in the way of getting local & gov assistance.
We pay into these programs for times like this.....go get what you can my friend.

I am praying for your complete recovery.

David


----------



## Stumper

Jim, Glad to see your are maintaining good spirits.(Hey, ups and downs are normal but you can still smile-that is good.) You know buddy, I think that is gonna leave a scar.  

Regarding: "Pull off, shut off and bury the wheel into the ground". What can be done depends upon the machine and it's specific design. In my case I shut off, run the wheel into the stump remnants or hole and then pull off.-And the little punk, Rayco RG12 has a deadman switch-release the handlebar and you switch the engine off.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Questions about the machine*

A couple guys had questions about the bungee. No idear.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Redline is a genius*



RedlineIt said:


> And ???? lucky that really effective medical care was close enough to make a difference.


I was _so oooooo_ greatful for that. Only the first hour was true, traumatic suffering. 


RedlineIt said:


> A couple of years ago I worked for the parks department of a large municipality in southern Ontario. Part of my job was developing the equipment training for seasonal staff, and then training the trainers on how to train the newcomers.


You were a Trainer's Trainer training trainers. Ba ha ha aha ha a ha a 


RedlineIt said:


> But I was working from a database of previous acidents and incidents and I made a case for working in all knowledge from prior incidents, after all, if we ignore what we know, and don't pass it on, how diligent can we claim to be?


PASS IT ON, BROTHER!


> From my files:
> 
> Hazards:
> 
> Additionally instruct the user that the backpack blower, due to the proximity of the power unit and fan to the users head, robs him/her of normal hearing awareness. Stress looking around 360*. Repeat use of phrase: Head on a swivel.
> 
> Point out to user that normal operation of the backpack blower requires the operator to back-up, or walk backwards a few steps. Stress the need to look around 360*. Repeat use of phrase: Head on a swivel.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------


Holy COW , Red! This wasn't fully a stump grinder accident. It was in part a BLOWER accident.

This is really important, you guys. I have to state, for the public record, *a formal new truth:*

BLOWERS CAUSE ACCIDENTS

Redline, thank you so very much for bringing this IMPORTANT realization up to front. I think this is a major contribution to the industry. 

Blowers contribute to accidents. Who da thunk?


----------



## Tree Machine

Let me share a near-miss, one that is still burned into my psyche.

It was a safety meeting with an apprentice, I was talking about traffic and power blowers. I was preachin this, calling it safety etiquette.

I told him, "You have two jobs you have to do at once: Communicate with traffic, and power blow the street. By far, the most important is the communicating with the traffic."

"And how do we do that?"

Well, we already have cones out, so that communicates to the drivers that we have a work zone, but it gives them no information beyond that."

"Why do they need to know more than that?"

Because you are occupying their street, and the drivers have no idea what you might do next. You are out walking in the street and you have a responsibility, for the sake of both safety and good working etiquette, to inform approaching traffic of what to do.

First, *be looking for traffic whenever you are in the street*. Make eye contact with the approaching driver, look back the other direction for another oncoming car. If there are two cars coming, get out of the street immediately. If one is coming, *eye contact, then large, over-dramatized arm gestures*, motion telling them to come on past. That simple eye contact / arm wave makes drivers feel at ease. They now know what to do. They know for sure that you see them coming. And you can keep on working."

He did absolutely great, had a big cheesy  smile on his face, tipping his helmet, bowing to passing traffic. (I love that guy). He was blowing the area between the chipper and the truck where the spray chips tend to collect, running the blower full out, making short work of it. 

He turned left, and took one step to within centimeters, I swear, of having his kneecaps taken off by the bumper of a passing car.

That's the vision that haunts me. He didn't hear the car coming because he was running a blower.


----------



## Tree Machine

*This just amazes me....*

Could a *Backpack Power Blower* actually be one of the more dangerous power tools to operate?


----------



## spacemule

I would say it's dependent on the situation, obviously. A blower will be more dangerous when operated in the middle of a New York City street as opposed to the saw being used to buck large diameter, well-supported logs. A saw will be more dangerous when limbing than a blower used in an empty back yard. In essence, each is a different type of danger, the saw in explicitly dangerous for obvious reasons, while the blower is implicitly dangerous because it breeds a more relaxed working environment, masking dangers more effectively than a saw. I think the important thing to remember is that any object is only as safe as the attention of the operator and the environment it is used in.


----------



## 2Coilinveins

Holy Hell, Tree Machine! Glad you lived, much less kept your leg! Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Many thanks for posting about your ordeal and possibly keeping someone else out of a similar situation. If I was anywhere near Indiana, I'd offer to help out.

I'll second the hazards of a blower. Once I was blowing off a parking lot and nearly got smooshed by a garbage truck that was backing up. Shadow passed over me, looked up, jumped out of the way. Missed me by maybe 2". Idiocy on my part for not keeping better track of what was going on around me(It was a GARBAGE TRUCK fer cryin' out loud, how'd I miss that?). Idiocy on the driver's part for missing me with a noisy blower and backing up way faster than he should have.


----------



## ray benson

Jim, The Vermeer website shows guards around the cutting blade on all the models.
http://www.vermeermfg.com/vcom/EnvironmentalEquipment/Line/PrdlnID/3610/stump-cutters.htm


----------



## Tree Machine

*We're truly making progress*



TreeCo said:


> No doubt using a blower makes it harder to keep track of what going on around us but I would still rank the chainsaw as a more dangerous tool.


Definitely agreed.


Mule said:


> each is a different type of danger, the saw in explicitly dangerous for obvious reasons, while the blower is implicitly dangerous because it breeds a more relaxed working environment, masking dangers more effectively than a saw.


Well said!


> I think the important thing to remember is that any object is only as safe as the attention of the operator and the environment it is used in.


Attention of the operator. That's what it ultimately boils down to.

That's the thing that I keep beating my own self over the head over. I am outwardly an attentive, careful tree worker, not perfect, but obsessive for sure.

There was a baseball player years back, that when he stepped up to the plate (he was a right-handed batter) he'd flap his right elbow _sharply_, as his own means of making himself AWARE that his forearm and bicep needed to be horizontal, level with the ground. Just a few degrees of dip in the point of the elbow, and strikeouts increase and batting control diminishes.

I can't remember what my point was there. OH!, simply that I remebered it at all. Why did I remember that? Why did it stick in my head as a 'lesson' ? After all, I was mebbe 12 years old, it was an announcer desribing the behavior I was seeing, and it only took like 10 seconds to explain. I knew some day I'd have my own version of that to make me remember EVERY TIME to do whatever it is I'm needing to absolutely do.

My version of that (on the ground) has always been :
1. Safety meeting with any person occupying my jobsite (apprentice, employee, firewood guys, homeowner). Make sure they have access to, and use ear protection, eye protection and helmet (if applicable).
2. Require that person to wear gloves. I gift them a pair, theirs to keep, and often will ink their initials on them (ugly gloves).
3. No one within 4 paces of me when I'm running a saw (no exceptions).
4. And my new one, yet to be used, will be; Whenever I myself picks up the blower, or anyone on my jobsite picks up the blower, I will voice OUT LOUD, *HEAD ON A SWIVEL!*


----------



## Tree Machine

And for the guys using stump grinders....


----------



## Tree Machine

But if you chose not to shut the motor off, just stop the wheel from spinning, the song would sound like this:


----------



## CJ-7

Wow, what an experience. We all learn, not only by our own mistakes, but by the misfortune of others. You are a great contributor to this forum, heal soon.

You know, it does look a bit like a shark bite...it might be easier explaning it that way years from now after the trauma wears off...


----------



## Trinity Honoria

*thank you for posting the pictures!!!*

since i am in the midst of having trees cut down next door, i know a stump grinder is yet to come... i just sat my son down and showed him pictures of your leg, TM, and the picture of the stump grinder... and explained why we are NOT going out there to watch it work... 

i think i mighta gone on a bit-- he finally looked at me and asked if he could go back to his room  ... but your story made an impact on him as well!!!


----------



## treeweasel

TM, best wishes for a full recovery. Thanks for having the heart to share the "result of 1 second of inattention". That can't be stressed enough. My ground man will be made to sit down and view this entire thread/post, as well as the attached photos. I've been away from the site due to the "summer rush". Needless to say, I won't be rushing as much at the end of the day any more. You have the right attitude about the entire situation and its individual parts. Again, I wish you the best.


----------



## turnkey4099

Tree Machine said:


> Trinity, thank you so much for your concern. You send healing energy, and I can feel it. It makes a difference. Welcome to the site.
> 
> Ughhh.....Thanks FJR for that little reminder.... the catheter.
> 
> For those who haven't personally experienced this little joy, when the medical team wants you flat on your back and not getting out of bed AND they're going to be pumping you full of I.V. fluids AND they're going to be anesthitizing you and don't want you pee-ing yourself on the operating table or in your recovery bed, they offer you this non-negotiable option called a Foley Catheter.
> 
> This warm, fuzzy description alone should keep guys from wanting to enjoy a little R and R in the hospital.
> 
> A Foley is an insertable pee tube that goes from your bladder to a plastic container. It's wonderfully convenient for the patient....., except for the insertion and extraction of the device.
> 
> You're probably imagining a mildly gruesome scene already, aren't you?
> 
> As if your condition isn't dire enough, some stranger takes hold of your Willy and forces a sizably diametered tube right up into your Johnson. There is, of course, a sort of initial shock, tainted with fear, melded with genuine personal concern and a sprinkling of "You're not REALLY doing what I think you're doing....?"
> 
> But they do. No apparent respect for your masculine side, they're all business. They do the seemingly impossible and reverse direction on a one-way street by slipping a tube into your tube and when your eyes blaze wide open, they just keep pushing.
> 
> Wouldn't it be kind if they would do this procedure while you were on the operating table under anesthesia? Nnnnoooo. They do it while you're awake, and you get to watch . Same for the extraction, another spine-tingling, jaw-clenching few moments where they just pull and pull until you witness this thing popping out of your thing.
> 
> Thanks FJR, for rekindling this memory I'd so conveniently buried in the hidden dark spots of my memory...., you Freak.



Good description. I have had it twice. I particularly like the local version of the removal. "Take a deep breath..." Halfway through inhaling, without warning, YANK!!

Harry K


----------



## sedanman

Tree Machine, As the saying goes, "That which does not kill you makes you stronger" You have an unfair advantage in that regard as you already have a strength many envy and few fully understand. Godspeed good man.


----------



## Wolfcsm

First, thank you TM for the insightful and introspective look at your accident. What you have presented here may well help others to not fall to the same fate as you have.

I would like to put forward some observations:

The safety device that is held up by the bungee cord, in your picture of the grinder was being held out of position and could not perform its function. Certainly a violation of safety regulations. Companies that promote and / or allow their workers to disable safety devices are themselves responsible for injuries and accidents caused by the operation of the equipment. That is not necessarily you. It may well be your friend who owns the grinder. I am sure that Vermeer never intended that guard to be held out of position.

Also in the picture of the grinder, I noticed that there were several people that were within feet of it. Just with sawing operations there should be a DANGER ZONE established - and maintained.

I wonder sometimes if it would not be better to send a habitually unsafe worker home rather than constantly have to watch his performance as well as what you are doing.

I wish for you a speedy recovery and to never have anything like this happen in your life again.

I hope that many benefit from your tragedy. Have you talked with the folks at Vermeer about this accident? Often engineers are very interested in how accidents happen, so that they can make the machine less prone to the same thing happening again.


Hal


----------



## Bermie

Just got back from vacation and sat down to catch up. 
Very, very sobering, I'd like to add my prayers and wishes for your continued steady recovery, God has a reason for your life!
I still consider myself a fairly new tree surgeon (2 years, but with 15 years landscape background)) and am about to head off on a two month training course to update and improve my skills. Reading your completely honest and transparent account of your accident has reinforced to me the absolute critical need for safe working procedures, wearing of PPE and communicating safety information to others working with you. 
In light of what you have experienced and been professional enough to share, it has caused me to think about some situations I have condoned when it came to cutting a little slack with safety. It will never happen again. 
I have been very impressed with this groups' willingness to share their experiences that have been both near misses and full on tragedies, for what it's worth, your experience will save lives.
Thank you


----------



## Tree Machine

Ohhh, you guys and girls, ya just about bring me to tears. I could never have expected so much sympathy. I thought from the beginning that this was areally stupid thing to have happen and when I began writing this thread, I expected to get flamed.

Nobody has done that. All I've gotten is support and I can't tell you how much that means to me.

I've always been one to count my blessings, but this has been a blessing to top all blessings. First, I still wonder why why I wasn't sucked into that spinning wheel and turned into a meat pile. How was it that in the same fraction of a second that I got hit that I was in a forward dive? How was it that in the midst of that dive, as the teeth grabbed the kevlar in my chainsaw pants that the pant leg was stripped off of me and I hit the ground with my foot and ankle still attached? All this happened in a second or two.

I can only explain it one way. A Guardian Angel was standing right there, gave me a push away from the wheel of death and said, "Not yet."


----------



## Squid327WFD3

As you stated 
" I can only explain it one way. A Guardian Angel was standing right there, gave me a push away from the wheel of death and said, "Not yet." 

Ive had My Guardian Angel look out for me many times at many Fire Calls I've responded to. 

I keep a picture in my locker to remind me that My Guardian Angel is always watching over me.


----------



## pbtree

TM,

I just learned abuot this whole unfortunate episode in your life. My prayers that you are back at it ASAP my friend.


----------



## ozy365

TM

You surviving this accident is being re payed by you spreading the word and waking all of us up. It is hard to count the accidents that do not happen and lives that are not lost, but their value is apparent when we read/tell stories like yours.

My partner and I have learned in our case, that accidents happen when we lose our humility. My favorite prayer before, during and after work is the humility to know I don't know things. Listen to the gentle whispering of your gut, the tree, the wind and Angel wings to help you through. Thank you again for your story.

Todd


----------



## Tree Machine

It may sound like an old cliche', but I feel like I've been spared for some higher purpose. It may be that I was supposed to elevate everyone's consciousness about safety, save a life, prevent other unnecessary injuries. That was my intent all the way through this, but quite honestly, it has not been that much of a stretch. I think this is a 'practice session' for something bigger. 

I'll take on any challenge. I've been given a second chance and ample time to do it. 

Thanks Ozy and PB and Squid. Go home, every night, in one piece. Give love without reserve.


----------



## sharpstikman

I am learing arborism right now, with books, hands on, and what you guys teach here.I keep up on the accidents because i shore don't need any .but i also share these with my co-workers because they often rent equipment to do jobs with ( they know everything) .TREE MACHINE. your accident,is a very strong learning tool that should be used whereever possible ,definetly in the tool renting area . I inquired about instruction for renting a chipper, was told that there was a safety book came with it ,( but it is so simple any body can use it) this is where this knowledge needs to be stressed. this may be the direction GOD wants you to go.I hope you have a speedy recovery.will be praying for you.


----------



## Tree Machine

I would be willing to be the 'poster child' for outdoor safety. Three years ago I set up an informational website for arborists and outdoor workers. It was wrapped around two central themes: Safety and Recycling.

I got loads of e-mails criticizing me for telling about safety gear, but not offering it for sale, or linking to a site where they could buy it. It was received well, but the same complaint kept coming in, so I dumped that site. 

Could it be that this is my destiny? I'm listening to the signs all around me. I'm listening to all of you.

Sharpstik, I'm glad to have you here at this site, and appreciate your wisdom and your insight. You are early-on in the game, and have your senses pointed in the right direction. I see you being a good, conscientous boss or foreman one day. Your leadership is apparent.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

*you mentioned a good doctor's visit... tell all!!!*

in an email 2 weeks ago or so, you mentioned a great doctor's visit... OK, so what was the outcome? how's the recovery coming along??? and forgive me if you posted to the site-- i was out of town for a week of forensic interview training and haven't caught up... 

as always, your heart & attitude is encouraging...


----------



## lostone

TM sorry to hear of your accident, I hope you are doing better and come to a full recovery soon.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hi Trin! It's quite a coincidence that you ask. I've just been pulling together a few pictures. Give me a few minutes, please, to pull it all together.


----------



## Tree Machine

A 'before' and an 'after' shot to put it all in perspective.


----------



## Tree Machine

Most of my problem these days is my foot swelling. Just a few minutes on crutches and it begins to puff up (owww!) If you'll be defrosting something for dinner, it is a good time to multi-task.


----------



## Tree Machine

That last image showed a loopie sling I got from the great *Nick from Wisconsin*. Because it's length is so easily and instantly adjustable, the loopie sling has been a critical part of my physical therapy (which isn't supposed to start for two weeks).

Pic 1 show I've got it chokered to the arm of my chair. I slide my body downward, the toe comes upward.

Pic 2 5-10 minutes to slowly and gently stretch that achilles tendon and remaining calf. During this patient process I find time to write thank you notes to all the tree clients who have sent cards to wish me well.


----------



## Tree Machine

Pic 1 is a card from a cherised client (inside: get lots of rest and eat chicken soupy!)

Pic 2 is my thank you card to her. I've had a little extra time to learn a few tricks in PhotoShop.


----------



## Tree Machine

And finally, 4 shots of the actual wound zones. This is 6-1/2 weeks from the incident.

Pic 1, skin graft donor site on the thigh

Pic 2, final days of healing where the broken bones ripped through the front of the shin

Pic 3, what I'm doing about that stubborn shin area

Pic 4, the back of the calf, what Elizabeth refers to as 'the shark bite'. I say this is 98% healed, at least on the surface, what you 'see'. Down deeper, the calf muscles are starting to make a comeback, little by little.

Exercising those wounded muscles requires some pressure, which the healing bones still don't allow. Any pressure at all = pain, but I can feel things inside beginning to reach that 'itchy' phase of healing. There's no way I can bear weight on it, but in the next couple weeks I'll ease into that. Nick's loopie sling has been a great arborist tool for the healing of an arborist.

Those are all the pics for now, unless you'd like to see the squrrels I've been making friends with. These otherwise wild creatures will now walk up to within a meter of me, diggin on the peanuts. It was one at first, now they show up in small groups.


----------



## Tree Machine

I almost forgot to reply to you...



Trinity Honoria said:


> in an email 2 weeks ago or so, you mentioned a great doctor's visit... OK, so what was the outcome?



I went in to see a Psychiatrist, wearing my Saran Wrap underpants. He said, "I can clearly see your nuts."


----------



## Tree Machine

Me bad.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Tree Machine said:


> I almost forgot to reply to you...
> 
> 
> 
> I went in to see a Psychiatrist, wearing my Saran Wrap underpants. He said, "I can clearly see your nuts."



good to know the grinder didn't geld you... i will rest better tonight...


----------



## Tree Machine

I'm so glad I was able to clear your worried mind of that.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Tree Machine said:


> I'm so glad I was able to clear your worried mind of that.



Many things i read on this list keep me up at night...


----------



## tawilson

TM, been following this thread and wanted to throw something out for you to consider. As it wasn't your machine, I would presume the owner has his own liability insurance. I would consider filing a claim with them. Doesn't mean you have to sue or get nasty or get a lawyer, but just see what they may have to offer. I have negotiated settlements with a couple of insurance companies myself. A pic of that safety guard held up by the bungee should be worth something.


----------



## Tree Machine

The owner of the stump grinder is my brother in law. He's been amazingly supportive, has felt terribly about the whole thing and would do anything for me. He was not on site when it all happened.

Larry, I learned, was put on house arrest a few weeks after my accident for I don't know what. That only lasted a few weeks and he violated his probation. He's been given, as I understand, a mandatory 1 year sentence.

Larry and his wife had been renting a place from my brother in law and he's having to evict her, which is not a pleasant thing for any of the parties involved.

Being irresponsible is bad enough when it screws up your own life, but it usually has ripple effects that affect those close to you, or even those in the general vicinity. I think it's all pretty sad.

I'm OK, Tom. Like I said 8 pages ago, I accept my part in the responsibility of what happened. I'm booking takedowns and crown reductions for the Winter already. My clients are being very supportive and understanding and are willing to wait until I'm able to do the work. Isn't that awesome?

My goal is to be walking without crutches by the Tree Care Expo in early November. I sure appreciate your concern, Tom. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Man your not going to make much in tips with a short skirt on the tables anymore, I reckon you need to learn to live off something other than your good looks.


----------



## Tree Machine

Dang! Reality finally sets in.


----------



## Tree Machine

My wife took me to the Indiana State Fair in a wheelchair yesterday. I was offered nutritious foods like deep-fried Reeses peanut butter cups, deep-fried Snickers bars and deep-fried TWINKIES. Do you believe the crap that people will eat. They had deep fried pickles! I was willing to try deep-fried cotton candy, but the dude at the concession wouldn't put it in his deep fryer. "The how bout deep-fried ice cream? I'd like a deep-fried MILKSHAKE , please." and she wheeled me away.

Elizabeth is quite the nutrition girl and was trying to get me to eat something healthy. They actually had deep-fried broccoli. I was more in line for a funnel cake. "How bout a grilled cheese sandwich?" she asks. "How bout a sugar-coated deep-fried stick of butter!"

This is Indiana, and I love my Hoosiers, but at the state fair there is a higher per capita concentration of rednecks than at WalMart on a Saturday night; and just less than that of a Monster Truck rally. I grew up out in the sticks, raised on a farm, and much of my upbringing was kinda rednecky. I escaped by getting a college education, and then Elizabeth erased any remnants of redneck from my psyche,... except for when the State Fair is in town. Then i want to put on a torn AC/DC shirt and turn my NASCAR hat around backwards. She won't have it, though. 

"Why do they let their beer guts hang out from under their shirt", my princess asked. "Because that's how their husbands like it. Now quit bein judgemental about my Kin."

We didn't do any of the rides because I would have had to stand on one leg in line until I one-legged hopped on to the ride. I didn't miss out, though. I made my own ride. I called it 'Playin chicken with redneck kids'. I would just make sure they saw me coming, and then I'd fly toward em going, "Look out, look out, Outta control wheelchair!" I mean, when else can you enjoy an event such as that, I mean, it's not likely that even a redneck dad is going to punch out a cripple.

Anyway, it was really nice to get out of the house for a change. I had a great time. She was rather exhausted, or maybe the word is 'disgusted'. Today we're still married and talking and I can hide my inner redneck for another year.


----------



## rb_in_va

Tree Machine said:


> How bout a sugar-coated deep-fried stick of butter!



That's a good one! I've seen deep fried twinkies and pickles before. One time at Walmart I saw deep fried corn on the cob. Mmmm good!

When I was up there we drove by the state fair several times and I wanted to go to it, but we weren't there for fun. Besides, we had already gone to the race. There weren't as many rednecks there as I thought there would be. NASCAR just seems to have a reputation as 100% redneck. Most folks I saw were decent, sober people, although I did see one woman flash one of her headlights at a driver.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Tree Machine said:


> "Why do they let their beer guts hang out from under their shirt", my princess asked. "Because that's how their husbands like it. Now quit bein judgemental about my Kin."



OH MY 

thank you for the laugh... not laughing at your kin, but your turn of phrase... excellent!!! that grinder didn't touch your wit!!!


----------



## Tree Machine

*Rednecks is good peeple*

Heh Heh. It's OK to lauge, just not to our faces. My kin are kinna funny.


The Awesome said:


> NASCAR just seems to have a reputation as 100% redneck. Most folks I saw were decent, sober people


Yea, parole, house arrest, counseling and 12 step programs keep a large portion of us on good behavior.  :Eye:


----------



## a_lopa

Tree Machine said:


> Being irresponsible is bad enough when it screws up your own life, but it usually has ripple effects that affect those close to you, or even those in the general vicinity. I think it's all pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> My goal is to be walking without crutches by the Tree Care Expo in early November. I sure appreciate your concern, Tom. It really means a lot to me.



VERY VERY TRUE!gotta watch them ripples they turn into a wave that dumps you.


youll make it!


----------



## Tree Machine

That's very true, Lopa. And being that we create our own ripples, ripple with care.


----------



## Chris J.

Y'all Indiana rednecks wouldn't punch a cripple, huh? Well, here in the great country of Texas, our rednecks would jump in their 4x4 pick-ups, and play chase, with you being "it."

Y'all damm yankees don't know sheet about being a redneck......


----------



## Tree Machine

*Rednecks iz peeple two...!*

I agree KnotWhole. I guess I'm probably more along being a wannabee. Maybe in the future 'redneck' will be a cool status. Kinda like how 'slacker' had it's era of hip, and 'Grunge' has carved a permanent place in cool-dom. Now even it's soOOOoo cool to drop trou and walk bowlegged, boxers good and visible. If thAT can be in any wayhip and cool and 'in' I am tellin you, _I'm promisin you_ *Redneck* is the next cool thing. They gotta get their turn....! We're gonna have a phase of Redneck Reality TV. I think we're already there. Jeff Foxworthy, and Mr GitR' DoNE! have made Redneck almost a fashion statement. As RB said a lot of us are gettin more sober. Redneck is a trend.
(dare I say it?) Redneck, _is the rage._

Y'know I know a lot of 'hippies' who've made it successfully and responsibly. There will rise great Rednecks to amaze us all. The Redneck will have his (her) day. It is _destiny_.


----------



## DadF

Hey Jim-sorry the connection was so bad yesterday. I'm still laughing about the beergut line. Sorry I didn't see this before now. Been kinda busy around here for the last several months. You got my email and phone so if you need anything I'm right up the road(sorta). I would still like to get down there and take look at what your doing so maybe when your getting back on your feet and need a helping hand or two...in the meantime if we are heading down Indy way I'll give you a ring. We just had one of our guys back to work yesterday after getting his toes under the forks of a John Deere frontend loader this spring unloading B&B arborvitae(and I was the one driving  ). Unfortunately his job description doesn't require him to wear steel toes.


----------



## Chris J.

Just having a bit of fun  . I started thinking about the women with beer guts and cut off shirts...I've seen more of that than I'd care to think about  .

Glad to see that your spirits are good! Positive vibes  are being sent your way.

Aw ra best...Chris J.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks KnotWhole. You can survive, or you can thrive. As long as that's a choice, I know which way I'm goin.

DadF- woW! What a great surprise to have you call me up on the phone out of the blue. That made my day. In the doctor's appointment yesterday, he approved me to drive a car, and gave me the go-ahead to start gingerly putting weight on the leg (using crutches) and this week I start physical therapy.

I'm having a GREAT WEEK and today is my 42nd birthday :jester: :blob1: woo HOOOOOoooOoooo!


----------



## Tree Machine

Elizabeth wants to throw me a "Thank God Jim's alive another year" party.


----------



## DadF

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM :blob4:  !! What I'd give to be Forty two again.  So when's the party? and where?


----------



## Chris J.

Jim, you're knot going to believe this, but it is true: I entered this world at 8:33 am 45 years ago. So happy birthday to you, and to me!!


----------



## Steebow

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday TM!


----------



## Steebow

Oh and Happy Birthday to you too Knot Whole!


----------



## Tree Machine

*One of the most excellent days on record*

Yes, happy birthday, KnotWhole! I had a tremendous day. My wife wanted to take me all over, but I had set a goal back in early July that I would have my website ip and running and live, and I would have sold at least ONE Silky Saw from my site. I pushed through the final work today, called a buddy I knew wanted a Silky and said, "Now is the time to order." He went here, http://treeguy.info/articlebody.php?section_id=4&article_id=49 and took a tour through, he was the first to see the Silky secion in it's completeness. And I sold my first saw, a Top Gun 240 mm.

There is still a lot of stuff left to finish, but the Silky section is DONE, and I must say, I really like how it came out (if you'd been wondering what I've been doing with all my spare time).

That was my birthday gift from me to me and this is the first time I've announced my website on open forum. History is made.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Tree Machine said:


> Elizabeth wants to throw me a "Thank God Jim's alive another year" party.



and that is high praise, Jim... i'm usually invited to "D*mn, he's (she's) still alive" parties... 

happy birthday a day late... and thrilled at how the doctor has increased your scope of activity!!!

by the way, how're those writing projects coming???


----------



## Tree Machine

*Been writing the novel 'Symbiosis'*

Thanks for asking, Trinity. I've been writing my website material very consistently and learning more about how an e-commerce website works than I ever thought possible. Kinda nice to have so much time, it's like being in class ten hours a day. It's a lotta, lotta, lotta, lotta work.

I'm writing a lot of 'product descriptions', and working with the images and links. I've been working on safety products at the treeguy.info store, http://treeguy.info/shop/index.php . Choosing from hundreds of items, I have to boil it down to reasonable number of choices for the customer. Then I have to write descriptions in two places in the store and create the feature stories for those products on the website. It's been a monstrous effort to keep all the categories pared down so it's not overwhelming to the reader.

And I write a lot on Arboristsite, every single day. I offered up that commitment, formally, a year or so ago. I shared with the Arboristsite _Big Kahuna_ my intent to create a website and that rather than draw readership away from AS, I would instead create an introduction in my to a topic, and then hyperlink to that topic being discussed over here. I, then, will contribute freely and fully to that thread and try to make it something special. 

How's that sound so far?

Treeguy.info connects all it's readership by virtue of trees, which is kinda universal. The two main themes at treeguy.info are 'Safety' and 'Recycling', two fairly non-controversial topics. My grassroots arborist market is the smallest of my target audiences, which include: Woodworking, home improvement and maintenence, and the big audience, lawn, landscape, and gardening.

I reach out to those audiences, secretly trying to find arborists who don't know about AS, and to find noobs who need to find AS. As you know, I really like helping noobs. Treeguy.info's mission is, well I have yet to fully develop the mission, but one of it's main purposes is to bring more visitors to Arboristsite. More visitors is good. It's good for Arboristsite, good for our pool of readers and contributors, and it's good for the sponsors. The products sold at treeguy.info pretty much all come from the Arboristsite sponsors in keeping with the 'support ArboristSite' theme.

My mission, then, I guess, would be to create multi-directional win/wins for all parties involved. THAT is _beneficially mutualistic symbiosis_. Under the laws of nature, that is a relationship that will last.


----------



## sharpstikman

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.tree machine and knot whole, I would also like to thank you tm for all your knowledge and time for answering questions,I to am a nooby in this arboristsite. I am teaching myself how-to with books and info from you guys.I also work a full time job in a rigging shop(marine,boating)and dont have much time to be up in the trees. I have plenty of trees to pratice on .that was the reason for me getting in to this. I wanted it done wright.so I went looking for info and here I am. thanks again


----------



## Tree Machine

Cool, Man. Working in a rigging shop, man, I can see clear advantages in having that area of expertise. We'll teach you what we know, but you gotta share with us what you know. First, does your employer have a website and products our industry could use, or are you a wire rope-type shop. Please tell us more.

I've been building a website that caters to the noob. There's a lot of linking from my site to here so guys can be directed right to old, classic threads, _specific topics_, without having to come to AS and do a search, maybe not even knowing what they're looking for. As you can see, the information body here is overwhelmingly large, like an Arborist library. My site helps direct you to specific places in the Library for info on specific topics.

Treeguy.info is also very much about gear; gear the noob will need to start his business. Gear that specifically addresses the high-performance two-man crew. My intent there is to steepen the learning curve, getting the early professional the knowledge and tools he needs to successfully start his business, be safe, profitable and complient with all regulations and laws.

My personal tree business is a solo tree care (employee-optional), but I don't suggest on my website guys work solo. High performance two-man operations and all it takes to compete well with other tree firms and not be in the 'hack' class. We're cultivating professionals. My site still has a lot of work to go. I just added my third video there yesterday, http://treeguy.info/articlebody.php?section_id=4&article_id=225


----------



## Chris J.

Jim, me thinks that you're a natural writer who happened to get into arborism, or you're a natural arborist who happens to write very well. I'm going to be spending some time checking out your site, because you can't get any more 'newbie' than me.

Thanks to all for the Bday wishes. Time for me to retreat to the chainsaw forum, but one last comment: If you haven't done so, please check out the joke thread in Off The Topic.

Aw ra best...Chris J.


----------



## Steebow

TM I read the silky section on your site ..very informative I like how you listed all the saws then listed what you thought was best, very good for us noobs. Do you think the sugoi will become the most popular with arborists?..Glad your healing well..happy your able to use your other talents as well.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey thanks, you guys. That really means a lot. It's gratifying. It feels like I've been working most of my adult life to do what it is I'm about to do.


> I'm going to be spending some time checking out your site, because you can't get any more 'newbie' than me.


You just said it all right there, buddy. I found 'you'. You being the noob. I've been wanting to share valuable stuff with you for years, and I try to do that, here at Arboristsite.

My mission with treeguy.info is to be an arborist information central for noobs. I address the startup guys, groundies who aspire to become their own man (or woman). My TARGET group are guys who want to become treeguys, or early treeguys wanting a spiked learning curve as to getting compliant and getting profitable. Two-man operations are the dudes I am talking to.

You can spend so much time and money in the early years mucking through all the inefficiencys of trial and error and learning things the hard way. The school of hard knocks is not the place to spend your time in the early years. If you are informed and guided through the various aspects of owning your own tree service, if you start out swiftly, on the right track and avoid unnecessary pitfalls and expenses, you are a better overall arborist (business owner), earlier. 

I recycle 100% of all my tree waste and wish to share that with you. Any part of my tree care business that has been successful, I share with you. My goal for the noobs is to give a starting point from which you can create your own gig, any way you please. Looking back on my noob years, I'm thinking if I knew then what I know now, my first two years would have been crammed into two months. Earlier smooth-running operations means earlier realization of making your vision come true.

I just don't want *you*, a talented guy, to have to muck around for two years figuring out what you could have figured out in two months. All the information you need is out there in different threads. I don't think you should have to 'suffer' through the early years. You can gain without the pain.

Think of treeguy.info as a tree noob adoption home.


----------



## rb_in_va

Tree Machine said:


> I've been writing my website material very consistently and learning more about how an e-commerce website works than I ever thought possible.



I'm taking an e-commerce course right now! I wish I could help you more with your site, but I don't know nuttin bout dat dere PHP bidness. I'm an asp/asp.net kinda guy, but I could try to help if you need it though. Later, Roger.


----------



## Tree Machine

I don't know what PHP is. I don't know what asp asp.net is either. I just recently learned a few simple HTML functions. I didn't build the website, I hired someone to do that for me, I just put the content in there and pictures and video. The store part is also purchased software, I just go in and write about the products and put in more pictures. The credit card processor is paid to do credit card stuff and the bank is paid to do their stuff, and the server is paid to do his stuff and the cyberguy is paid to keep it all running and updated with current sofware (which is purchased).

All I do is write checks and put stuff on the website. If it sounds horribly expensive, it is, and very time consuming. Most e-commerce websites are just the store, and it acts as the information. The treeguy.info store serves as an information source like that too, but there's a whole 'nother 7/8 of treeguy.info that is all about extended information and stories, pictures and videos, pdf's, downloadables and the hyperlinks.

I've spent severel years getting the site to this point, so to let a new set of monthly bills drag me down, that would be a bad excuse to quit moving forward. You noobs are the future of Arboriculture.


----------



## rb_in_va

Tree Machine said:


> I don't know what PHP is. I don't know what asp asp.net is either. I just recently learned a few simple HTML functions. I didn't build the website, I hired someone to do that for me, I just put the content in there and pictures and video.
> 
> You noobs are the future of Arboriculture.



Ah, I thought you did it all yourself. HTML I can help you with! Fire away with the questions.

I don't think I'm the future of arboriculture. Maybe arboriculture web design or something.  BTW, this has got to be the longest running AI&F thread ever, huh? You going for a record or something?


----------



## Tree Machine

Not meaning to, deliberately, but if using this thread can make a difference in the world, well then I'm all for it.


----------



## Tree Machine

So how are we going to make the world a better place? Well, if I can help more young (and old) arborists to be more efficient, then there becomes more skilled arborists out there helping more trees. This helps more people, and the world is a better place.

It's really a simple concept. I share with you, you share with other climbers, we all look out for each other. The more efficient your systems, the better the _lifestyle_ you will enjoy. And it really IS about enjoying life, isn't it.

If you can put some systems in place, and gather some professional grade tools, swiftly pull together the business necessities so you are legal, set your business stage, so to speak, then you will spend more time climbing and less on stumbling over obstacles.

RB, I don't know what html is. I don't know enough about it to know what to ask. I'm not a coder. I'm just the writer. I'm not sure I _want to know_ html language. I would really like advice. At this point, treeguy.info is young and unfinished enough that it can be moulded to whatever we want it to be. Noobs would be the best source of questions and suggestions. You guys help me, I am already dedicated to helping you. More symbiosis.


----------



## sharpstikman

tree machine,and others. I am currently in the process of giving more info and I will be a contact person with my employer . Ido enjoy my job and what I do and am looking foreward to sharing that info with yall...soon


----------



## Tree Machine

I've just gotten through my first week of physical therapy. Pain meds have long since run out and I'm wishing I'd saved back a few.

My Physical Therapist, Nick (aka Nick the Bruiser) thinks we should schedule one of my October sessions at his house where we can set a rope in a tree and he can determine my footlocking abilities. "I've got three or four trees that I need you to ascend so I can fully determine the extent of your abilities." "So I should probably carry a Silky Saw up there with me." "Any gear that you would normally carry. We want to make this as _authentic_ as possible." "OK, Nick, so I will be paying _you_ for a therapy session while you watch me cllimb and deadwood your trees...." "_Authentic as possible_."

Isn't that GREAT everybody? A physical therapist that is kind enough to understand my personal climbing needs, offering the use of his own trees for the betterment of my condition. So cool he would go out of his way for me.


----------



## geofore

Tree Machine said:


> RB, I don't know what html is. I don't know enough about it to know what to ask. I'm not a coder. I'm just the writer. I'm not sure I _want to know_ html language. I would really like advice. At this point, treeguy.info is young and unfinished enough that it can be moulded to whatever we want it to be. Noobs would be the best source of questions and suggestions. You guys help me, I am already dedicated to helping you. More symbiosis.


 
Well then Google it or ask, I have two older books on it; Creating Cool Web Pages with HTML by Dave Talor, ISBN: 1-56884-454-9 includes disc to do set up and HTML 3 Manual of Style by Larry Aronson ISBN 1-56276-352-0. The world has moved on since HTML, however many are still in use. Your internet browser would help you set one up if you ask them, DUH?


----------



## treesurgeon

ever since reading the beginning posts, i stay very aware when i am grinding and told the workers what happens when you come in contact with the wheel. i stay away from it at all times.


----------



## Tree Machine

We see that spinning wheel differently now, don't we, treesurgeon?

Thanks Geo. I don't design websites or even web pages. I think treeguy.info is php, whatever that is. I have an HTML book on the shelf, but I shy away from things 5 yrs old and beyond. All I need (from a coding standpoint) is italicize, bold, underline, font size and color, hyperlinking references and transmitting and embedding video. There's not much I wish to do beyond that.

I wiped off an entire section of my website and dedicated it to Katrina Relief. Basically, it links back to arboristsite for the hurricane discussions, and outward to other aid links. I hope to actually make some sort of positive difference with it.

[a href=http://treeguy.info/articlebody.php?section_id=5&article_id=252]Wanna see? [/a]

Ooops, sorry 'bout that. I don't know my html's from my http's http://treeguy.info/articlebody.php?section_id=5&article_id=252


----------



## Dan F

Wow..... Ouch....

It's taken me a little better than an hour to read all this.... Wish DadF had told me about it, rather than me finding out from Jim himself...................

Anyway, Jim, as soon as I saw the date of your accident, "what if's" started going through my head. I was in-between jobs at that point, and had actually considered calling you to see if you needed help in that week or two that I was between jobs........ Don't know if you would have used me or not, but still, I can't help but wonder "what if?".

I've run the Vermeer 252 like you pictured, and the wheel spins for a long time after you disengage the clutch. That is, unless you stick it in the ground. And there is no operator presence switch either. That bar that was bungeed up, should not have been. Period. Yeah, it can be a PITA at times, but there was no reason to have it up like that. I don't know if it was the day that this happened, but my guess is that it was. But that's just a guess.

I've told you I'll help however I can with the Katrina-related issues, I'll extend that to your personal work as well. I'll send you a PM in a day or two about it.

Get well, Jim. I'm amazed at how bad it was, and yet I know it could have been a LOT worse!


Dan


----------



## okietreedude1

Im fixing to buy my first stump grinder, a vermeer 222. I used it on a couple stumps last week as a test run and when I went to get it, Ill be dammed if that bar in the front....wasnt bungeed up!  

Even though I was the only one on the site, I still put the bar down. I think this was bungeed for transport as the ramp on the trailer was in the way.


----------



## Dan F

I forgot to mention that what probably stunned me the most wasn't Jim's injury....

What did stun me, you ask???


JPS is getting MARRIED???!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't believe it! What is this world coming to?

Anyway, I'm not trying to de-rail this thread at all, just thought I would mention that....

My previous employer purchased a stump grinder attachment for the mini-skidsteer they bought this year. I ran it a few times (days) this spring, and it was like the grinder Koa Man has. As soon as you let off on the auxilliary control, the wheel quit spinning. I had to get in the habit of letting off the control slowly, for fear of damaging the pump somehow.

This was on a Ditch Witch SK500. There was no "lock" to keep the auxilliary hydraulics running. However, for various reasons it was a PITA to not have a lock there, so I devised a lock of sorts using a zip-tie. Potentially dangerous, I know, but I personally would not walk away from a running grinder. I was the only one running it at the time, but who knows who is now....


Dan


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks, Okie. Thanks DanF. I'm still counting the miracles. I started physical therapy last week. I met a guy named Harry and we shared with each other our injury stories.

Harry was an elevator technician. While testing the elevator he was standing near the opening, the doors were wide open. He had that 'one second', that if you could go back and change one second of your life, it would have been _this_ one second.

Anyway, the elevator was in motion. Harry's back was to the door opening. A piece of his clothing got caught on one of the mechanisms going up. It lifted him and he hit the topside of the door opening and was dropped, not into the elevator shaft, but almost. As he was scrambling his way back through the doorway, the counterweights came down and in much the same way as a chipper knife goes past the anvil, such did the counterweight past that door opening he was crawling into. The counterweight hit Harry's leg up high in the thigh and cut the entire leg off, dropping it to the bottom of the elevator shaft.

My blessings are obvious. I'm not dead. I'll be walking and climbing with my own leg, not a prosthesis. I've been able to help hundreds of men to more fully respect the stump grinder and if that prevents ONE SINGLE injury, that is a blessing.

Dan F offering to come down and help me with jobs (as well a few others) is a blessing. The support I've received from the community, clients with juicy jobs willing to wait for me until this December, an apprentice who's taking on all the not-so-juicy jobs right now. December is fully booked and the latest folks are willing to wait til January when the crown reduction is best done on the dormant tree. In the midst of this, I am able to assist the Katrina Relief Effort.

That's one _handful_ of blessings and I've literally got a chip truck load of them. Everyone, continue being safe and watching out for your workmates' safety.


----------



## Eagle1

Your a good man TM. Keep on pluggin along !!


----------



## Eagle1

"JPS is getting MARRIED???!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I can't believe it! What is this world coming to?" QUOTE

I just caught that one. WOW. I have to say Jonh, do you know what food make woman not want to make love anymore???? Wedding Cake !!!

Please dont edit...a true fact of nature and all us tree workers and arborists are conected to nature.....so it is a legit post...?? ?? !!


----------



## CoreyTMorine

*gas lines and recovery*

Wow! Just finished the post, I’m going to eat my vitamins as a reward  You really are a lucky bugger TM, your leg looks great. The doctors did a nice job.

A few thoughts on safety and stumpers and recovery: 

Rory was grinding stumps one day, he finished, backed the grinder up a few feet, hit the disengage, and grounded the wheel. All would have been well, except for the gas line a few inches below the soft soil. I don’t remember if the line was punctured or not, wasn’t on site, but the stumper actually came into contact with it. Fortunately nothing blew up.
A few years later I ran into another “illegal” gas line. I was chunking out a smallish tree 12 or 15’ from a house, I would push a piece off, it would land in the bark dust, the ground guys would move it, repeat. Eventually the hole got several inches deep, Kukaa yells up “Hey, what about that gas register over on the house?”
“Aww, they plant those things like two feet deep, and why would it come over this way and not towards the road?”
He eyes me with that “yeah ive heard that kind of rationing before” look, and starts digging around in the mulch. Sure enough the gas line was only a few inches down and right on the edge of my DZ. 
In both cases “dig safe” had not been called. I’m not sure I absolutely trust them anyway. So maybe it would be better to use the grindings to stop the wheel, i know it takes longer, but at least you know what's there. 


And on the topic of recovery; Peter Grover busted his leg back in 99 or 2000 I think, anyway he then spent 6 months sittin on the couch. This must have been infuriating for peter, the guy was an animal. Climb trees all day, then come down and drag brush right over the ground guys, then go home and get on his mountain bike for a ride. Anyway, he finishes his PT and the doc gives blessing ‘go out and climb trees oh spider monkey of the gawds.’ So peter runs right back to his practice tree, gets somebody to punch the timer for him, and starts the 40’ footlock to the bell. Up he goes, reach, pull, lock, again, again, again, in no time there is the bell, smack it, CLANG. 
From the timer guy “Good job Pete, 14.3, nice climb…Pete? Peter are you OK?….”

I don’t know the exact details from there; I heard the story from one of his guys at a bar in Idaho. But I guess what happened is that he died of a massive heart attack right there on the rope. Perhaps it was a pre-existing condition, but I don’t think so. I think his body just “relaxed” a little while healing, then Peter hit the rope like he was at worlds again and it was just too much.

So you take it easy TM, and everyone else who is laid up, the trees will still be here  . Good luck and God bless

CTM


----------



## fmueller

Jayzus man I am amazed at what you went through. You sound like a good man though and that you have the wherewithall to get through this. I wish you the best for you and your family! Just an idea, places like ECI and ACRT hire tree people as work planners and ROW coordinators if yer looking for something like that although I imagine after working for yourself for that long it would be tough to have a boss. Just a few crumbs for thought. Stay bucked up camper!


----------



## rick2752

I am new here and was just reading and grimacing about the accident. I wonder if vermeer or anyone has contacted the guys who invented saw stop. Its an automatic brake(dont ask me how) that kicks in when a table saw blade hits flesh. They show them touching a hotdog to a table saw blade and it barely nicks the hotdog coming to a screeching halt. It may sound stupid but I would bet that that technology could be adapted to a grinder. Posted this on the wrong post earlier, sometimes I wonder


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

TM, lookin through your pictures makes me wonder if I could deal as well. Man, you got the juice! I got a tree job to do in the morning and shoot if I don't play it extra safe after seeing a little of what you gone through.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks you guys. Actually, I'm not sure you're all guys. With a name like Sizzle-Chest, you could be an exotic dancer.

I appreciate you all dropping in and having a say. I pull little nuggets of wisdom out of all your posts and I get the full sense that you're more safety-conscious as a result of these 195 posts. That is the most I could possibly hope for.

Rick, welcome to ArboristSite! Whatever you're looking for, you'll find it here.

Status report: I've got new X-rays, let me go get those. You all stay right there, OK?


----------



## Tree Machine

*Recent X rays*

Here they are. This is the week before last. It still looks broken to me.


----------



## Stumper

Jim, How does it feel? What are you able to do in PT? Most importantly how are your spirits?


----------



## stehansen

As I understand it Peter Grover had an anurisism burst in his brain, while practicing climbing in a huge paradox walnut tree. His Dad owned the largest local tree company here. At that time they probably had 10 crews working.


----------



## Tree Machine

Eeek! Peter Grover, just a terrible arbo fatalaity. What a huge loss. I'm so sorry to hear that.


Stumper said:


> Jim, How does it feel? What are you able to do in PT? Most importantly how are your spirits?


Thanks for asking, Stumper.

I'm doing remarkably well. October 16 marked the 4th month anniversary. I'm supposed to be on crutches, but I don't honestly use them anymore. I still limp because there's still pain, but if I focus and accept a little higher level of pain, I can walk without a limp. 

I've been able to do tree estimates for a month now, and have all of December and all of January booked, so, you were asking about my spirits, they're pretty good. I have a fat slug of debt I didn't have before, but knowing I have ample work as soon as I can step back in, that is all I need to know.

I'm also in a 'new gear good mood'. I have quite a bit of work that can be approached from the ground, where normally I would climb for it, now I may be attacking it from terra firma. I took your advice, Stumper, and got a Silky pole saw. I chose the yellow Hayate, extends out to 20 feet, YOW! Between that and the Echo Power Pruner, and the pole pruners this is my plan for starting low and slow. I just put new knives and turned the anvil in the chipper, so it's ready for the Winter season, which is my favorite time of year to do tree care.

PT is great. They're strengthening not only the leg, but the entire tree climbing apparatus. They want me stronger than before. I'm embracing all of this. They tell me I'm a good patient. Elizabeth is on them to get rid of the midrif bulge she says I've developed.


----------



## pantheraba

Tree Machine said:


> Here they are. This is the week before last. It still looks broken to me.



Some, yes, but it looks like callus has laid down pretty thick on the tibia so it is mending...that rod is supporting for now...and the fibula I think you said they decided to let it do its own thing. It looks like it is finding its way back together, too. 

You are doing a great job of mending...your attitude has to make a lot of difference. Hang in there, bro!


----------



## rb_in_va

Tree Machine said:


> Actually, I'm not sure you're all guys. With a name like Sizzle-Chest, you could be an exotic dancer.



I believe that is a reference to a Jerky Boys prank.


----------



## Tree Machine

Huh....whaa....???


----------



## rb_in_va

http://www.laugh.com/main_pages/comicpage.asp?cid=55


----------



## Tree Machine

Ahhh, now I get the reference.


----------



## Dadatwins

Glad to hear you are making progress and figuring out new ways to work. Like I said in an earlier post, you will and can work again, but you will just do it differently. Like any true tree climber, see below


----------



## Chipper Cheryl

:angel: My heart goes out to you. I just logged into this site yesterday to help out a customer of mine who is trying to get a manual. I got interested in your story today, and just wanted to let you know to hang in there, and stay as optimistic as you have through the whole thing. My hubby & I are also both blessed to still be around. We were in a very serious motorcycle accident 9/1/01. He had to be air lifted to the hospital, due to blood loss. He broke his right femur (came right out of his skin) He lost sight in his right eye, hearing in his left ear, and has a rod now in his leg, metal in his face. He was very angry after the accident. I was taken to a a different hospital so that they didn't have 2 traumas in ER at one time. They realized after I got there that I had more than a shattered left shoulder & wrist, broken ribs & a concussion. I had a torn aorta. They did emergency heart surgery on me. My left arm is maybe 50% of what it was...but I am here, and though I appreciated life before...the level has increased big time. It is hard to explain how much everything means so much more...because I was like that before. You probably can relate to what I am saying. Just read your story and wanted to say you are a blessing. You have kept a great attitude, and helped many...there was a reason for the accident, and a greater reason for your life. God bless you....Chipper Cheryl


----------



## Tree Machine

Welcome to the site, Cheryl!


Ch-Chiper Cheryl said:


> You probably can relate to what I am saying.


Yes, Cheryl. Yes I can. 

Your story made a little tear come to my eye. Your accident was more full-impact. Mine was tidy, three surgeries in one week and 12 days in the trauma unit.

YOU GUYS probably have a dozen or two surgeries between you and you're STILL recovering, _four years later_.

I'm so sorry Cheryl. You guys suffered terribly, far beyond my incident. Oh my. Please excuse me, I need to go process that. Oh, Cheryl.... so sorry....


----------



## Chipper Cheryl

*Tree Machine*

Thank You For Your Thoughts. I Actually Had The Heart Surgery, Then 11 Days After That They Repaired My Shattered Shoulder, Which They Ended Up Totally Replacing 6 Months Later. I Am As Recovered As Going To Get...which Is Fine With Me. I Can Salute You, But Can't Raise The Arm, And Have Gotten Into Some Situations Trying Clothes On That All I Can Do Is Laugh...and If There Is An Itch, You Can Believe It Will Be In A Spot I Can't Get..haha. My Left Hand Makes A Claw, But Not A Fist. When My Little Grandaughter Was Learning To Crawl, I Got On The Floor With Her & Was Going To Teach Her, I Told My Son I Would Leave That To Someone Else, Because My Wrist Won't Bend Upward, So I Looked Like A Lame Horse. My Hubby Had Surgeries On His Face To Repair It, Laser Surgery To Fix Tears In His Only Good Eye, Surgery On His Leg, And He Is Recovered As Much As He Will Be. We Just Thank God That We Are Here To Tell About It. I Remember The First Time I Went Outside & Pulled Weeds, I Started Crying, I Was So Thankful To Be Able To Just Do That. I Know I Thank God Everyday For Being Here, And Larry Is Getting At That Point To. His Heart Was Real Angry At First. We Had To Seperate Cause He Was Just So Angry People Would Come In To Visit & Leave In Tears. We Got Thru That Though, And Are Together. It Was A Very Hard Time, Yet I Feel I Grew So Much And Learned So Much. Faith Does Wonders. Good Luck With Everything In Your Recovery, And To Your Wife Too...she Sounds Like A Beautiful Lady. God Bless Ya, Cheryl


----------



## luke17

boo


----------



## luke17

hello


----------



## GASoline71

luke17, this is not the place for childish crap like this. Go mess around on some X-Box message board! 

Tree Machine, I started hangin' out in the chasinsaw forum earlier this year, and have slowly worked my way around the rest of the site. I feel like I know so many people personally just from reading their posts. So with that being said, I wish you a speedy recovery from a ghastly mishap. 

Man, the only other time I saw a leg injury like that was when I was working on the flight deck of an aircfaft carrier about 6 years ago, and the arresting cable snapped. 3 guys received injuries similar to yours. One almost bled to death. Hell of an injury to recover from.

Again, take care and mend up bro,

Gary


----------



## Sprig

Just read through this thread and my hands are shaking, a horrible accident and my heart goes out to you Tree Machine. I hope someone in the know comes up with a portable screen of some sort for stump grinders, only ever watched one running and my first thought was ****** dangerous thing!
I see by your X-ray that you are on the mend, even though it still appears broken it is healing. I know somewhat of what you're going through having perminantly disabled myself in '93, a short (12ft) fall that forever changed my life (not all for the worse btw). Where my tib/fib shattered ( about 2" from the ankle) the bones have grown together into one large legbone, with a plate on the outside screwed in its probably indestructable. Because I drove it into the ground and there were a lot of bone pieces they had to leave the hole in my ankle open for almost two months then used what is called a muscle reduction and skin graft to close it (they split my other leg from knee to crotch for a gracilus muscle to do the repair). I got to keep my foot, bottom line. I get around, but slow and gimpy (I regained about 60% flexability,no uneven ground for me), with 3 large screws holding the ankle together and a plate with 6 screws on the tibula I am very popular at airports. Pain is an intimate friend I'd rather not have, I can relate. On the bright side I have a wonderful wife (of 13+yrs) and (almost) 7yr old and a good support system of friends I can rely on for work trades when need be, and some new hobbies (carving and PCs).
You seem to be in good spirits and healing up, you have friends and family who love you, I am very glad for you. With than hunk of steel in there you'll be a heck of a weather forcaster btw (join the club). Keep on trucking man, add my prayers too!

Regards,
Serge S.


----------



## Tree Machine

*You all are great*

Thanks, Gas. Sorry about that Chipper Cheryl, you go pouring your heart out, sharing with us and re-living a horrible experience and someONE pops in and steals your thunder. We'll let this one slide past, Luke, but the moderators will yank your butt faster than you can say 'boo'. I like noobs, so, I'll just let your inappropriateness speak for itself.

So Gas, is the chainsaw forum not just the most amazing place??? There are so many mechanical geniuses that run in those ranks, I'm sort of intimidated to contribute there. What an amazing assembly of experience and knowledge in that group. There's NOTHING they don't know about chainsaws.

I imagine that aircraft carrier mishap. The arresting cable is that thing that when a plane comes in for a landing, this cable grabs the plane as it sizzles by it catches the plane and brings it to a most immediate stop. So, let me get this right, the plane sizzles by, the cable catches, stretches, SNAPS, and 3 guys took the world's biggest weedeater whip to the legs. Yeek! Wow. Ick.

Sprig, thanks for sharing your accident. It's so important for the newbies entering this industry to know that even a short fall can alter your life forever. Then there's things like chainsaws and stump grinders and falling limbs and power lines. The danger is everywhere, always. It's the job we choose.


Sprig said:


> With than hunk of steel in there you'll be a heck of a weather forcaster btw (join the club).


I noted that the other evening, the pain was really uncomfortable, normally in one localized spot, it was now shooting, up my leg, into my hip and butt, these sharp, shooting pains, I'm wondering what's going on, thinking real hard about a strong pain pill and a cider, but instead I went to bed and sucked it up until I fell asleep. the next morning it was raining. Ah-ha. My physical therapist warned me of this, you back up this truth and I experienced it.

I've always really enjoyed doing tree care in moderately nasty weather, so this could be bad.


----------



## GASoline71

Tree Machine said:


> So Gas, is the chainsaw forum not just the most amazing place??? There are so many mechanical geniuses that run in those ranks, I'm sort of intimidated to contribute there. What an amazing assembly of experience and knowledge in that group. There's NOTHING they don't know about chainsaws.
> 
> I imagine that aircraft carrier mishap. The arresting cable is that thing that when a plane comes in for a landing, this cable grabs the plane as it sizzles by it catches the plane and brings it to a most immediate stop. So, let me get this right, the plane sizzles by, the cable catches, stretches, SNAPS, and 3 guys took the world's biggest weedeater whip to the legs. Yeek! Wow. Ick.



TM, yes it is an amazing place to learn. I grew up around saws and thought I knew quite a bit about them. Then I stumbled onto this site and the chainsaw forum. WOW! lots of information to absorb. But I think the best thing about the chainsaw forum is the diversity of the characters that make up the board. Some days I find myself in tears I'm laughin' so hard. Other days I can read one post and be instantly pissed for 2 days. But it is the the people here at AS that make this such an awesome site to hang out on.

Yes, the carrier mishap was pretty nasty. You described it perfectly. I was topside when it happened. Wasn't near it, but was one of the first one to reach the 3 fellas that the cable hit. The one guy I was helping had his calf muscle on his right leg completely torn off. It took off his boot and 2 toes as well. I took off my belt and made a makeshift tourniquet just above his knee. It took that tourney and both hands to keep him from basically bleeding to death. needless to say it was a mess. Not something I want to see again. I guess there is a reason they call it one of the most dangerous places work.

How is the healing coming along? Take care.

Gary


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Get plenty of vitamin C in your diet, TM. I don't mean an extra pill per day. I mean like 10 grams per day. It really helps with healing. Work up to it over a couple of weeks or it will give you the runs! 

But it really does work.

As for the bad weather pains - they do get better with time. 

Hang in there, man.


----------



## Pilsnaman

TM: I just wanted to say that you are some kind of tough. An old coworker of mine and I had a saying for guys like you, "fight club tough" (if you watched the movie you know what I mean). That you are going back to climbing is amazing to me, knowing how physicaly demanding this kind of work is. Also, your wife must be one wonderful woman from what I have read. Keep smiling and I which you the best.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks you guys. I really appreciate your words. If I had gotten hurt climbing, I might have reservations about going back to climbing. However, I got hurt running a power blower on the ground.

Thanks, BlueRidge. I'm glad to know the weather pains will diminish over time. That's encouraging.

Pilsna, my wife has been a most amazing person. I'm more in love with her than ever and wish I could repay the gratitude with something more than a promise to do the dishes for the rest of our lives. 

I appreciate the fight-club reference. I grew up a skinny redhead kid, tired of getting beat up by girls in grade school, I took up the sport of wrestling. By high school I was winning tournaments, taking out guys that really should have kicked my butt. They would pound me in the first or second period, but I would just not ever give up. In fact, blessed by a huge set of lungs, come the third period I would be doing the pounding, just a relentless will to overcome adversity and show my inner grit.

In college, once again, I was subjected to regular pounding because at this point, the entire wrestling room was filled with champions. Over a number of weeks, I was holding my own, gaining respect and even putting some hotshots in their place. I earned a spot on varsity and lettered in college in that sport my freshman year.

That 12 years has really prepped me well for tree climbing, which is often about wrestling limbs, being in whacky positions, balance, quick thinking and having to have the strength and grit to bust the crux moves.

I love tree climbing, rigging and tree care almost as much as I love Elizabeth. I have little choice but to make a strong comeback so I can dig out of this impressive debt I've created and support her properly. Your support out there means more to me than I can express.


----------



## Frediloo

Dear all,
My name is Frederic, I live in Brussels and I recently quit my job as a marketing consultant. Couldn't stand the air conditionning and company politics anymore. I am seriously considering a career as a tree surgeon. I found a school in Brussels that gives adequate training. Now, here is the catch, I am 38 years old. I am into rock climbing, I am an inline skating instructor and I love the outdoors. But before I embrace this new career, I thought I should speak to you guys (and girls?) and get your honest opinion. I read some of the messages posted in this forum and they have left me wondering if I am not too old for such a demanding/dangerous career...
What are your thoughts?


----------



## balaban9331

i've been reading this thread and i suddenly appreciate my life a little more.here i was complaining about back pain in the morning and how tough life is sometimes and reading yours and the others experiences found just how tough life can become for someone in a matter of seconds.i had to respond.my thoughts and prayers go out to you today.robert.


----------



## stehansen

*Too old?*

Frediloo, although I was a farmer for 27 years I started my tree biz when I was in my 40's.


----------



## rbtree

Frediloo, 38 is young, especially for someone as active as you...and you already are tuned in to the vertical world....Go for it!!! or go home


----------



## Frediloo

Thank you for your encouragements, rbtree and stehansen. A couple more questions if you don't mind, can one make a reasonable living in this business?
And do you have any recommendations or tips to give to someone wanting to embrace this career?


----------



## CoreyTMorine

Guys come and go, I think G.Baranek theorised that only about 5% of people who get into the bussiness stay with it. The hardest thing is when someone offers you a job that you are not trained or equiped to do. No one likes to turn work down, and often in our startup years we need the money to much to turn down the job anyway.So then a new treeguy can get stuck trying to complete something that is way out of his league. This is dangerous.

Know your limits. Network; find other independent tree guys who you can split the bigger jobs with. Pay them in cash and they will probably be happy to team up with you from time to time. I do a good bit of that kind of work, its nice not to have to chase money, or bid the work, or hold the clients hand. I show up, do what i'm good at, get paid, and go home, its nice.

don't go into debt to start your bussiness. debt will sap your profits and keep you up at night. if all you have is a little car and a trailer then drive around doing jobs where you can effectively haul the brush away with a little trailer, pruning and small removals, landscaping and shrub work. 

Plan on switching your client base in 3 to 6 years. the service you are able to offer will be very different after you get a couple of years under your belt, when your equipment and skill get ironed out. if you stick with the same client base they will want to pay you the same crumy wages. start working for rich people, they will give you the work out of pity, then move to succesful working people. Much fewer hassles dealing with people who also work for their money. Don't work for friends and family. go and read "wit and wisdom of the trade" HERE and new climber seeks advice" HERE in the climbing forum. 
Also use the arboristsite SEARCH function, lots of good information here. 

Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## Frediloo

Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## Tree Machine

*We all start somewhere*

We all start somewhere. Here's a couple rare pics of my early day, taken by clients and forwarded back to me.

The first one is my first experience renting a chipper. It was a Bandit 250XP. I rented a big chipper because I had some exceedingly big trees that day. For some really stupid reason I thought I could just chip into the trailer.

The second shot was after a year of renting all different sizes of chippers to decide what would work best for me. This was my first week with my own brand new customized 6" Bandit. I had no box truck and would chip into trash cans and spread the chips wherever. Worked great if the job was small.

#3 is my earliest version of my tree truck, a wooden prototype that was unloaded manually.

#4 is the next version, made of steel (still my current system) with a roller bed floor and a retractable belt. The chips are removed using a boat-type winch to pull the belt and chips out. the belt gets put back in by hand.

#5 is the tool stowage on the same steel system. The next one will be of aluminum with all the bells and whistles that I dream of, fully powered conveyor floor to expell chips, lighting system in the tool area and a few other cool amenities. 13 years to get up to an advanced beginner system. The (next) aluminum version of the tree truck will be an _expert version_ of a beginner system.


----------



## CoreyTMorine

Tree, how deep is your side box? I'm still in process of putting a truck together. i'm going to put an ipac behind the cab, but i think i can also include a workshop like yours in the dump body. the, get out of the rain while sharpening my saw trick, would be a great one to have. I'm thinking 5' high (that will match the side of the body) 3 or 4' long, and 14" deep. smaller than your setup, but I should have plenty of storage space in the i pac. 

What are you going to do differently on your next setup?Actually I'm going to go down to large eqipment and start a topic there re: truck setup, there is only one other that iv'e found, the thread with your truck and 5 or 6 others. maybe i can get afew more. 

Thanks for your time.

PS yeah, that is the coolest truck i've ever seen.

PPS Ive heard that when you take an extended time away from a physical activety and then come back to it, you will be better at the activety. The example i read was a rock climber guy who was in a motorcycle wreck and couldn't climb for a year or so. When he finally got back into it, and reconditioned himself, he surpased many of his old climbing records. I think i read it in the book "performance rock climbing" by dale goddard and udo neuman.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Cool truck, TM.


----------



## pantheraba

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Cool truck, TM.



Roger that...superbly organized. Looks well thought out.


----------



## Pilsnaman

having only worked for a larger company with hydraulic bed dumps and International trucks this side of tree work is new to me. I don't know if it is because of the area I live in but all the companies around here are much the same, with large dump style trucks. I have never seen the conveyor style system before either but bet it works well, don't have to worry about power lines overhead when raising the bed up to dump. For small side jobs I have been trying to figure out how to unload my truck after chipping into it. When you would pull the rubber out of the truck what type of connection did you have on the rubber so it didn't just rip, chips are not light. Hope you keep on the up and up, a couple of beers should take care of the pain befor going to bed on rain days.


----------



## Tree Machine

Pilsnaman said:


> I don't know if it is because of the area I live in but all the companies around here are much the same, with large dump style trucks.


I think that's kinda the status quo of the industry, generally speaking.


Pilsna said:


> I have never seen the conveyor style system before either but bet it works well


It works exceedingly well. I'm not claiming inventive rights because conveyors have been around for a long, long time. I've never seen one on a tree truck either, and after much searching I just had to bite the bullet and design and create it myself. I love the system, and am curently upgrading to a fully-powered, continuous belt system which will allow me to expel the chips with the push of a button, either from up in the cab or from standing at the back of the truck. Chip dumping _nirvana._ Also, whenever i get another pickup, I unbolt the entire system (6 bolts), hoist it up, pull the old truck out, pull the neew truck under, lower the ststem, bolt it on and go to work. This was deliberate in the design so a new user could mount it on his pickup and go to work in under an hour.


Pilsna said:


> don't have to worry about power lines overhead when raising the bed up to dump.


Nor are hydraulics involved, hydrauic pumps, motors, tanks, oil, cylinders, and all the power requirements, frame structure requirements and costs. In that conventional big truck dump system, you deposit a mountain of chips. Since I try to offer my chips locally, I needed the versatility of putting down chips only as much as needed, wherever they were needed. Big trucks are limited to where they can go a lot of times. The system I use is on a flatbed pickup, so it can go wherever a pickup truck can go. There are dump systems for regular pickup beds, but it occupies the whole bed and then you have no place to put your tools except up in the cab; not a good, organized system.


Pilsna said:


> For small side jobs I have been trying to figure out how to unload my truck after chipping into it. When you would pull the rubber out of the truck what type of connection did you have on the rubber so it didn't just rip, chips are not light.


A strip of plywood on the underside of the rubber belt. The pull strap goes through a slice in the rubber, under the plywood strip, back up through another slice, over top of the belt/plywood and is affixed through both the rubber and into the wood with a half-dozen screws and washers.This is all positioned at the far front of the dump box. A hand winch pulls the 'floor' over top a series of rollers.

In my first 'wooden prototype' I would lay down a tarp, chip onto it a small amount. Stop, spread the chips evenly, but deeper toward the back. Lay another tarp over that and do the same with a little more quantity, again deeper toward the back. By the third tarp, you are chipping into a downhill slope (this is key). You can really put down quite a bit now because as you see, when it comes time to dump, you pull a whole tarpload off and it slides down the hill of a previous layer. The very first layer is the lightest. The very final layer is the heaviest. It takes time to stop, spread, layer, etc, but at the end of a long day when it's time to dump, it goes swift. This is a primitive method, and you'll get tired of it, but it does work. use a square of plywood on the fresh tarp layer to keep from blowing holes in the tarp. Stop and pull it out before it gets too buried.

This is all really off-topic, but I have a series of photos and a more detailed description to better describe the system at treeguy.info, here; http://treeguy.info/articlebody.php?section_id=4&article_id=17


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

This might work.

http://www.unloadapickup.com/unload/


----------



## canguy21

I just read this thread for the first time and felt my gut lurch. We sell and service stump grinders and I have a healthy respect for them but accidents can and do happen. TM, what impresses me most though is your ongoing positive attitude and willingness to share so that others may learn. That is probably the most important part of the healing process. I wish you all the best and I hope you really enjoy your Thanksgiving today. You have a lot to be thankful for


----------



## Safety Checker

Tree Machine,

New here and just read this. I wish you best in your return to full health. I have been doing some research and found an item that seems to be your situation dead-on. I would encourage you to at the least report the incident to the manufacturer as someone previously suggested. Sometimes, though, claims and lawsuits are the only method to have businesses change their focus to not just profit but safety as well. I don't understand why some grinders would have deadman's safety stop and others shouldn't. 

Again, best of luck with your recovery. Keep up the good karma.


Products Liability: Industrial Saw 575,000 Settlement: Leg Degloving Personal Injury Verdict Reviews November 26, 2002 


Copyright 2002 LRP Publications 
Personal Injury Verdict Reviews

November 26, 2002

SECTION: Vol. 10, No. 22

LENGTH: 385 words

HEADLINE: Products Liability: Industrial Saw 575,000 Settlement: Leg Degloving

BODY:
A 63-year-old male suffered an avulsion injury to his right leg, requiring skin grafting, and a fracture to his right wrist when he walked backward into the spinning blade of a front cutter stump grinder, manufactured by the codefendant and sold and distributed by the defendant, while raking wood chips and mulch with a coworker. The plaintiff contended that the grinder was not equipped with safety devices or a clutch to stop the blade from spinning while it was set on its handle, and that the spinning blade presented a danger when a user came into contact with it unintentionally. The plaintiff also contended that the defendants failed to remedy the defect knowing of similar accidents, which occurred in the past and that the defendants failed to recall the equipment to add safety devices. The plaintiff further contended that the grinder did not contain adequate written warnings or diagrams for non-English-speaking users and that the product was unsafe for its intended purpose. The defendants denied liability and contended that the plaintiff and coworker negligently failed to inactivate the grinder before setting it on its handle. The defendant further contended that the plaintiff was warned to be cautious of the spinning blade and that the coworker negligently placed the grinder in the area close to where the plaintiff was working. 

Jimenez v. Promark Products Inc.; Ariens Co. and Direct Edge Inc. (Superior YC011181)

State/County: CA/Los Angeles. Plaintiff Attorney: Edward Steinbrecher, Steinbrecher & Associates, Encino, CA. Defense Attorneys: James H. Fritz, Sims & Cozad, Newport Beach, CA; Jerome D. Rybarczyk, Sims & Cozad, Newport Beach, CA; Thelma J. Cebula, Johnson, Cebula & Rygh, Long Beach, CA. Medical Witness(es) for the Plaintiff-Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery: James Watson, M.D., Torrance, CA. Non-medical Witness(es) for the Plaintiff-Mechanical Engineer: John B. Sevart III, P.E., Wichita, KS. Medical Witness(es) for the Defense-Orthopedic Surgeon: James London, M.D., San Pedro, CA. Non-medical Witness(es) for the Defense-Biomechanical Engineer: Mark Gomez, Ph.D., San Diego, CA. Mechanical Engineer: Hugh Grow, NC. Settlement: 575,000. Compensatory Damages: 575,000. Past Medical Claimed: 306,000. Settlement Date: July 2001. JV Number: 400004.

LOAD-DATE: November 26, 2002


----------



## stihlatit

Hey Tree Machine all my best brother and hope you recover well. I have just looked at most of this thread over the past two days and can only say holy ???? what a mess of your leg. As I say hope you are or will soon be fully recovered and it seems that a lot of good things are being gained by your accident. Take care andgood luck.

Arnie


----------



## logbutcher

*Physical Therapists need to be Brutes*

Hey TM, glad you made it thru to therapy. You've got cojones :censored: to give us insight into what went wrong. Guts--hoo rah.
Got a came close last month using one of those self-propelled DR Brush Cutters. Stupid me: NO PPE , AND, didn't shut the blade down crossing over a stump. The chunk hit me over the eye, knocked me out, and blinded me for a time.
BUT: what's a "JOHNSON" ?????  We don't have those Downeast :bang: No "JOHNSON" nearby.
You take care TM.


----------



## infomet

A johnson is a willy, same as a unit or a tool, sort of like a John Thomas.

TM, good job on your recovery and the good website. 
I don't think I've ever seen so many things interesting in one place!

I don't know if anyone else said it, but walking backward is obviously a no no.
I even teach my kids and grandkids this. My experience is nothing as long as yours, but I do have 15 years in oil rig fab yards and offshore construction/production environments, as well as about 40 cutting my own firewood and messing about houses and yards. The son next door and I have about 7-8 saws between us, four tractors, and a big splitter. We involve the kids (4) in all phases of yard work and will be starting the 13 yr old on saws this winter. Basic lessons are look what you are doing and where you are going. And of course don't walk up behind someone with a saw! It is a problem to keep the women quiet sometimes though. They have a very low fear threshold!

My worst day was when a 16' flatbed got loose because I forgot to lock the hitch while moving it across the yard. It went about 75 feet before fiinding a tree. That wasn't so bad, but along the way it passed within a few feet of a 3 yr old grandaughter! That focused my attention very effectively!

I also never crank a tractor I'm not sitting on...guy across the street was caught by his and dragged under the box blade. Wife stepped out to call him to lunch and found him under the blade and the redbelly up against a tree. Bad deal! Already gone and blue.

Keep up the recovery!


----------



## Tree Machine

Thank you, Wilson.

Time really moves on. It has been about one year to the day that I went back to work, after 7 months of recovery and rehab. I'd really felt the need to let Arboristsite members know the outcome of this injury, and how I'm doing, so today is the day.

First, I'd just like to thank everyone for their support during that critical time. It really, really meant a lot to me and although the goal of starting this thread was not to seek compassion or sympathy, a lot of that came my way, in many forms, and for that I am truly greatful. The goal was to heighten awareness of safety, showing that something as benign as power blowing chips on a front lawn, wearing full safety attire, you can still get killed or maimed.

As far as my leg, I have two fairly horrific scars; the backside where the chipper wheel scooped out a hunk of calf muscle, and the frontside where the broken tibia and fibula came ripping through. Emotionally, there is the never-to-be-forgotten vision of the nearly severed leg lying there beside me, the white of the bones, the raw, exposed muscle, shredded flaps of skin and tendon barely holding it all together.

By some virtual miracle, though, I walk normally today with no prosthetics, just a heel lift in my right boot because my right leg is a few cm shorter than the left. I have a stainless steel rod inside the bone, from my knee down to my ankle. I climb with no noticable limitations. I have no residual pain, other than the screws affixing the steel rod to my ankle are just beneath the skin on my ankle and new boots put pressure on that site for a few days, but eventually I get used to that. The rectangular site on my thigh, from where they took the skin graft, is different in color than the surrounding skin. In short, I am one very lucky dude with no real complaints to speak of.

The only lingering effect is when I wear shorts in public, like on vacation, that people behind me notice. I can hear them talk, especially children. It's hard not to notice. I just take this as a reminder of just how fortunate I am to be walking at all.

As far as Larry, the stump guy, he has never contacted me in any way. No lawsuit was ever considered toward him, toward the owner of the stump grinder or Vermeer. The fault was my own for not paying full attention to all things around me. 

The total medical costs were about $90,000, but I was properly insured and took on a $5,000 deductible. I had disability insurance, which offered me 1/4 my monthly income, per month, beginning 3 months after the date of the accident until I went back to work. Past apprentices stepped in to do treework, kicking me back a fair commission. Team Tree came in to town once I could limp around and their crew did a large day job as I supervised and grilled chicken for them on site for lunch. Even my physical therapist hired me for tree work at his house, checking out my footlocking ability on my first climb, post-accident.

As far as the recovery phase, I remain in awe of peoples' kindness, concern and generosity. What could have been physical and financial devastation played out as a recoverable setback. I learned that insurance is very important, but almost more so is living your life well, respecting and treating others with kindness as these things have a way of coming back around and serving you in unimaginable ways.



I've attached a couple pictures of how things look as of this morning. As you can see, ugly, but functional.

I will ask a moderator to close this thread. The accident is in the past and the thread had its moment up front. Before I close, I again want to thank every one of you for your concern, and for taking a more consistant and constant look at your approach to jobsite safety. It only takes a fraction of a second to change everything, and not everyone walks away.


----------



## Dadatwins

Thanks for the update TM, it is good to hear about your recovery, the body truly is an amazing machine. With the proper mindset anything is possible. Told you way back in the begining of the thread you will be back and here you are. Not exactly the same, but back. A valuable lesson learned and taught to all that have read the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Tree Machine

You did call that one, Dada. God bless you.


----------



## Chucky

Heck, I could have toldja that, Dadatwins. After all, TreeMachine is ... a MACHINE!


----------



## turnkey4099

Very glad to hear of the full recovery. At the beginning I thought you would never climb again.

Harry K


----------



## Tree Machine

Chucky said:


> Heck, I could have toldja that, Dadatwins. After all, TreeMachine is ... a MACHINE!


D'awwwww.... shucks.  



Harry said:


> At the beginning I thought you would never climb again.


At the beginning I thought I was gonna die on someone's front lawn. Once I got past that phase, walking and climbing were the big concerns.



Treeco said:


> It's great knowing you are back in the trees.


I hope the trees feel the same way.


TreeCo said:


> It was great of you to share your story but you shouldn't have to relive it every time someone finds this thread.


Given that I don't have to relive it from a wheelchair or a coffin, I think it's a healthy thing. I tend to pull out the positives in any experience, this one being no different.

Here's one positive I'd like to share with you all. Beyond about the second day, I went through the days with no spite, no anger, no vengeful thoughts, no real negative emotions. I saw the positives and I looked for and counted the blessings. Maybe this was easier knowing how close I was to being turned into a pile of hamburger, but in the same light I could have been dark and mad and planning how to 'get back' at whomever. The point I'm trying to make is, attitude is a choice. It's a decision you take on. It is yours to make, and those choices have downstream repercussions in how your life plays out, how you subsequently treat other people and how the world looks at you.

Of course, we all know this deep-down, but sometimes we fail to connect our surface behaviors with our deeper knowledge.

I'm not here to preach, but I learned the power of forgiveness and it's healing qualities, the liberation it gives to others and the freedom it brings to you. My first day, post-surgery, was filled with 'Why didn't he..., how could he have...., what was he thinking....?' but my beautiful wife reminded me that yesterday is over. There's no going back, there's no changing it. There is only the present moment in which we make choices and the future that is shaped by them; that an emotional 'shift' is a conscious decision and going from mad to glad is a personal choice and it can happen in a flash. That power is within each of us. 

Ok, now get back to work.


----------



## DadF

I finally got to meet Jim at our ISA meeting the beginning of Feb. Just to let you know that he is doing well and had a smile on his face before I ever introduced myself. He showed me his leg and even after ten years of being an EMT a while back it still gave me the shivers to see it all healed up. 
Been awhile since I've been on here but that doesn't mean I haven't been watching.


----------



## Tree Machine

Always a nice surprise to meet AS members in person. Thanks for finding me, DadF. It was my very first ISA meeting. Came home a week early from vacation to be able to attend. I only knew one person there, two after meeting you and about a dozen by the end of the week. Much pressuring from Treeseer to get outside my tiny little world and socialize a bit. He a very smart man.


----------



## tree md

Been following this thread from the beginning. Very glad to hear you made a full recovery!


----------



## sawsong

woah thats some story!

really glad too hear you've made a full recovery mate. theres some real sobering images there. having not been in the job very long, im in no danger of getting complacent yet, in that being fresh eyes, im constantly shocked at the sheer death factor of each ever increasing implement, and im from a farming background and a bit of a nutter to say the least.

for instance usually we use a trailed self powered chipper and a kohler stump grinder the same as this one 





but today we were using the jensen PTO powered chipper with a feed about 3 times the size to take in whole leylandii trees, and the completely bonkers PTO stump grinder with the remote controls on a cable. these machines, there was no way in hell i would mess with them because of the sheer enormaty of them and their blatent danger value, but it is my opinion that it is the smaller scale machines where the dangers really present themselves. the bigger and more blatantly dangerous the machine, even the most cock sure person will respect them surely.

now i get onto the reason i posted the pic of the kohler, Shortly after reading this thread for the first time, we were doing a job in a domestic garden a few days ago, and our self acclaimed head groundie was grinding the stump from the removed tree with the above grinder, realising he could actually saw some more away from the stump he merely tipped the grinder back as you can see can easily be done, with the engine still running flat out and the wheel going too!!!!!! I couldnt believe it!
later, he expected me to remove some stones from the grind zone, again while the machine was still running which was just not going to happen until he moved well back with it.

dont get me wrong, this guy is always on the ball with regards safety usually, chippers, falling branches, the works, this is why it shocked me so much


----------



## old timer

*learn this lesson*

sorry to hear of your misfortune,we all asume the main danger is in climbing ? But this is a dangerous job be it up in a tree or down on the ground ,not been on the arboristsite because of work lately,and was upset by your news but wish you well. yours old timer


----------



## treebogan

*rough mate*

sorry to hear of your misfortune,could have been so much worse tho eh.take it easy and get well soon mate


----------

